# 8 mesi dopo il tradimento



## valorizzatore (6 Marzo 2013)

ciao a tutti, 
avevo già presentato la mia storia...relazione di 4 anni e poi la mia malattia e lei che in quel periodo ha una relazione contemporaneamente anche con un altro..la storia dura 5 mesi e poi la scoperta.
ora dopo continui tira e molla io sto uscendo con un altra ragazza che però con la quale non vedo futuro,non vedo amore(forse perchè ancora troppo presto). la mia ex è disperata,dice che ha capito che mi rivuole ma non so se lo faccia con il cuore o meno...io sono ancora scottato dall'accaduto, ho paura di ritornare su i miei passi in quanto io,persona molto orgogliosa, mi sentirei un emerito imbecille a stare con la donna che ,sebbene le voglia ancora molto bene, mi ha fatto soffrire come una cane bastonato e mi umiliato davanti ad un altro uomo...ora lei vorrebbe vedermi ma come potete immaginare non è che posso fare il doppio gioco,non lo trovo corretto e non è nel mio stile...io vorrei mettere le cose in chiaro con la nuova ragazza e poi pensare a me stesso e non di certo ritornare ORA nei miei passi...non mi sento pronto e ho il timore che il fatto venga fuori ogni volta che si discute...ho paura di non recuperare più la felicità perduta stando accanto alla donna che mi ha fatto un simile torto.
non so più che fare...aiutooooo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> avevo già presentato la mia storia...relazione di 4 anni e poi la mia malattia e lei che in quel periodo ha una relazione contemporaneamente anche con un altro..la storia dura 5 mesi e poi la scoperta.
> ora dopo continui tira e molla io sto uscendo con un altra ragazza che però con la quale non vedo futuro,non vedo amore(forse perchè ancora troppo presto). la mia ex è disperata,dice che ha capito che mi rivuole ma non so se lo faccia con il cuore o meno...io sono ancora scottato dall'accaduto, ho paura di ritornare su i miei passi in quanto io,persona molto orgogliosa, mi sentirei un emerito imbecille a stare con la donna che ,sebbene le voglia ancora molto bene, mi ha fatto soffrire come una cane bastonato e mi umiliato davanti ad un altro uomo...ora lei vorrebbe vedermi ma come potete immaginare non è che posso fare il doppio gioco,non lo trovo corretto e non è nel mio stile...io vorrei mettere le cose in chiaro con la nuova ragazza e poi pensare a me stesso e non di certo ritornare ORA nei miei passi...non mi sento pronto e ho il timore che il fatto venga fuori ogni volta che si discute...ho paura di non recuperare più la felicità perduta stando accanto alla donna che mi ha fatto un simile torto.
> non so più che fare...aiutooooo....


ciao. Non sai un sacco di cose.:smile: Io ti direi... intanto... se non sei convinto della tua attuale relazione... pigliati un attimo di respiro. Poi corri e fottitene dell'orgoglio(cit.):smile: Se ami ancora la tua ex... se è lei che ami... pensa a questo. Cerca di capire questo.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> avevo già presentato la mia storia...relazione di 4 anni e poi la mia malattia e lei che in quel periodo ha una relazione contemporaneamente anche con un altro..la storia dura 5 mesi e poi la scoperta.
> ora dopo continui tira e molla io sto uscendo con un altra ragazza che però con la quale non vedo futuro,non vedo amore(forse perchè ancora troppo presto). la mia ex è disperata,dice che ha capito che mi rivuole ma non so se lo faccia con il cuore o meno...io sono ancora scottato dall'accaduto, ho paura di ritornare su i miei passi in quanto io,persona molto orgogliosa, mi sentirei un emerito imbecille a stare con la donna che ,sebbene le voglia ancora molto bene, mi ha fatto soffrire come una cane bastonato e mi umiliato davanti ad un altro uomo...ora lei vorrebbe vedermi ma come potete immaginare non è che posso fare il doppio gioco,non lo trovo corretto e non è nel mio stile...io vorrei mettere le cose in chiaro con la nuova ragazza e poi pensare a me stesso e non di certo ritornare ORA nei miei passi...non mi sento pronto e ho il timore che il fatto venga fuori ogni volta che si discute...ho paura di non recuperare più la felicità perduta stando accanto alla donna che mi ha fatto un simile torto.
> non so più che fare...aiutooooo....


Goditi la tua nuova ragazza finche' non ti viene a noia.
E a quella vecchia riserva l'unico trattamento che dovrebbe essere riservato ad una simile contessa.
Mandala a fanculo.
La minestra riscaldata non piace a nessuno.
E' anche vero che potresti approfittarne per toglierti qualche sfizio,tipo una bella scopata con due donne.
Se vuol tornare fai finta di accontentarla,ma usala lungo il cursus honorum delle tue voglie piu' turpi e sudate.
Quando decidi di mollare la tua attuale combina l'incontro,e poi smolli entrambe.
Meriti qualche soddisfazione.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Goditi la tua nuova ragazza finche' non ti viene a noia.
> E a quella vecchia riserva l'unico trattamento che dovrebbe essere riservato ad una simile contessa.
> Mandala a fanculo.
> La minestra riscaldata non piace a nessuno.
> ...


Perfetto!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> avevo già presentato la mia storia...relazione di 4 anni e poi la mia malattia e lei che in quel periodo ha una relazione contemporaneamente anche con un altro..la storia dura 5 mesi e poi la scoperta.
> ora dopo continui tira e molla io sto uscendo con un altra ragazza che però con la quale non vedo futuro,non vedo amore(forse perchè ancora troppo presto). la mia ex è disperata,dice che ha capito che mi rivuole ma non so se lo faccia con il cuore o meno...io sono ancora scottato dall'accaduto, ho paura di ritornare su i miei passi in quanto io,persona molto orgogliosa, mi sentirei un emerito imbecille a stare con la donna che ,sebbene le voglia ancora molto bene, mi ha fatto soffrire come una cane bastonato e mi umiliato davanti ad un altro uomo...ora lei vorrebbe vedermi ma come potete immaginare non è che posso fare il doppio gioco,non lo trovo corretto e non è nel mio stile...io vorrei mettere le cose in chiaro con la nuova ragazza e poi pensare a me stesso e non di certo ritornare ORA nei miei passi...non mi sento pronto e ho il timore che il fatto venga fuori ogni volta che si discute...ho paura di non recuperare più la felicità perduta stando accanto alla donna che mi ha fatto un simile torto.
> non so più che fare...aiutooooo....


Ti ha tradito e mollato quando stavi male e torna ora che hai un'altra. Non capisco i tuoi dubbi, dovresti avere una certezza: la ex è da depennare.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta mi ha anticipato, tu che hai la fortuna di avere un altra, rivalutala, e dimentica chi è stato capace di tanto dolore per te.

Le vuoi parlare?  Dillo prima alla tua compagna e senti cosa ne pensa.


----------



## celafarò (6 Marzo 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> avevo già presentato la mia storia...relazione di 4 anni e poi la mia malattia e lei che in quel periodo ha una relazione contemporaneamente anche con un altro..la storia dura 5 mesi e poi la scoperta.
> ora dopo continui tira e molla io sto uscendo con un altra ragazza che però con la quale non vedo futuro,non vedo amore(forse perchè ancora troppo presto). la mia ex è disperata,dice che ha capito che mi rivuole ma non so se lo faccia con il cuore o meno...io sono ancora scottato dall'accaduto, ho paura di ritornare su i miei passi in quanto io,persona molto orgogliosa, mi sentirei un emerito imbecille a stare con la donna che ,sebbene le voglia ancora molto bene, mi ha fatto soffrire come una cane bastonato e mi umiliato davanti ad un altro uomo...ora lei vorrebbe vedermi ma come potete immaginare non è che posso fare il doppio gioco,non lo trovo corretto e non è nel mio stile...io vorrei mettere le cose in chiaro con la nuova ragazza e poi pensare a me stesso e non di certo ritornare ORA nei miei passi...non mi sento pronto e ho il timore che il fatto venga fuori ogni volta che si discute...ho paura di non recuperare più la felicità perduta stando accanto alla donna che mi ha fatto un simile torto.
> non so più che fare...aiutooooo....


Credo che il gioco non valga la candela.Superare un tradimento e ricostruire con chi ti ha ferito,è una strada lunga e tortuosa.Sinceramente,in assenza di vincoli matrimoniali e/o figli,preferirei voltare pagina e ricominciare altrove.Probabilmente,l'attuale ragazza non ti dà le giuste emozioni,ma sta tranquillo che prima o poi incontrerai quella giusta.


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Marzo 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, [...]


dovresti prenderti del tempo per capire se è solo l'orgoglio a bloccarti, non è un dubbio che puoi portarti dietro all'infinito.


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Marzo 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ...ho paura di non recuperare più la felicità perduta stando accanto alla donna che mi ha fatto un simile torto.


Ci sono donne che lasciano e donne che semplicemente non sanno tenere.
Le prime hanno l'occhio di vetro ed un edonismo berbero che le fa correre come locomotive che sbuffano vapore e scaccino mandrie e coyote dalla loro strada d'acciaio con un solo fischio da lontano, le altre collezionano amori pedestri sugli album dei calciatori in cui, tra le altre cose, infilano anche sassi e rametti attaccati col nastro adesivo finchè le pagine si staccano e perdono tutto per strada.
Poi ci sono gli uomini, tristi come un chicco di grano che ad Aprile si ritrova ancora senza terra, che si scrivono sulla fronte cifre sconosciute, per rendersi belli come la neve e soli come le pietre.
Gli uomini così vivono respirando nei sacchetti e leccando le goccioline di rugiada sulle tegole dei tetti che stanno sempre all'ombra, illudendosi di poter trovare di meglio fra le cose usate e quelle meno ambite perchè esse vengono più volentieri trascurate dalle gente che non vuole cose rotte o muri umidi fra cui far marcire le ossa.
Loro non sono mai proprietà delle donne che lasciano, perchè da queste non si fanno neppure trovare, come lucertole rachitiche sotto le radici delle piante o come le uova dal guscio morbido nella sabbia secca.
Su essi dominano le donne che non sanno tenere, quelle che hanno tanto disordine nel cuore quanto ne hanno nel letto, piccole nanette deformi che non osano guardarsi allo specchio per non morire di vergogna.
Tali sono chi ti rivuole e chi ti accompagna nell'ora presente, e tale sei anche tu.
Nani.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Su essi dominano le donne che non sanno tenere, quelle che hanno tanto disordine nel cuore quanto ne hanno nel letto, piccole nanette deformi che non osano guardarsi allo specchio per non morire di vergogna.:up:


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Goditi la tua nuova ragazza finche' non ti viene a noia.
> E a quella vecchia riserva l'unico trattamento che dovrebbe essere riservato ad una simile contessa.
> Mandala a fanculo.
> La minestra riscaldata non piace a nessuno.
> ...


perchè mai coinvolgere in una così squallida "soddisfazione" la nuova ragazza, ovvero una persona probabilmente sinceramente innamorata, per quanto ne sappiamo, anche se non del tutto ricambiata? 
lei non c'entra un bel nulla e merita rispetto


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!


Un'idea come un'altra,stamattina la pioggia m'ispirava....


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè mai coinvolgere in una così squallida "soddisfazione" la nuova ragazza, ovvero una persona probabilmente sinceramente innamorata, per quanto ne sappiamo, anche se non del tutto ricambiata?
> lei non c'entra un bel nulla e merita rispetto


Per le scarpe di Mercurio,rilassatevi ogni tanto........il triangolo non capitera',era solo un modo per far capire all'interessato che;
1-la botta e' fresca,ergo non e' pronto ad impegnarsi....
2-con ogni probabilita' per 6 mesi/un annetto dovra' riprendersi,e l'attuale fidanza chissa' allora dove sara'...
3-la cosa fondamentale e' il trattamento da riservare all' ex-vacca.
Non certo per offendere i quadrupedi.
Non certo perche' l'ex non sia stata,non sia e non sara' in futuro una vacca (senza offesa per i quadrupedi,ribadisco).
Ovverosia la considerazione che merita una gomma da masticare pestata con la scarpa.
Per usare un eufemismo,non avevo voglia di allegorìe puzzolenti che avrebbero scatenato il solito polverone femminista,la dignita' dei ruoli,la considerazione delle diverse sensibilita' tra i sessi,l'ironia politicamente corretta ed il resto del solito carrozzone di minchiate da avanspettacolo...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> avevo già presentato la mia storia...relazione di 4 anni e poi la mia malattia e lei che in quel periodo ha una relazione contemporaneamente anche con un altro..la storia dura 5 mesi e poi la scoperta.
> ora dopo continui tira e molla io sto uscendo con un altra ragazza che però con la quale non vedo futuro,non vedo amore(forse perchè ancora troppo presto). la mia ex è disperata,dice che ha capito che mi rivuole ma non so se lo faccia con il cuore o meno...io sono ancora scottato dall'accaduto, ho paura di ritornare su i miei passi in quanto io,persona molto orgogliosa, mi sentirei un emerito imbecille a stare con la donna che ,sebbene le voglia ancora molto bene, mi ha fatto soffrire come una cane bastonato e mi umiliato davanti ad un altro uomo...ora lei vorrebbe vedermi ma come potete immaginare non è che posso fare il doppio gioco,non lo trovo corretto e non è nel mio stile...io vorrei mettere le cose in chiaro con la nuova ragazza e poi pensare a me stesso e non di certo ritornare ORA nei miei passi...non mi sento pronto e ho il timore che il fatto venga fuori ogni volta che si discute...ho paura di non recuperare più la felicità perduta stando accanto alla donna che mi ha fatto un simile torto.
> non so più che fare...aiutooooo....


Veramente lo hai già scritto cosa vuoi fare:   1) chiarire la tua posizione con l'attuale ragazza  2) pensare a te e cercare di stare bene con te stesso ....poi per l'ex avrai tempo sempre se vorrai tornare sui tuoi passi ... Magari nel frattempo che metti ordine nella tua vita inaspettatamente conosci una terza persona che ti farà dimenticare l'una e l'altra.           In sintesi pensa ORA al tuo benessere:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Goditi la tua nuova ragazza finche' non ti viene a noia.
> E a quella vecchia riserva l'unico trattamento che dovrebbe essere riservato ad una simile contessa.
> Mandala a fanculo.
> La minestra riscaldata non piace a nessuno.
> ...


A me sembra di capire che con la nuova ragazza non "vede futuro, non vede amore" che nel gergo maschile di solito significa non mi attizza più di tanto quindi che "vuoi godere?" come direbbe il Liga " chi s'accontenta gode così così" un po' deprimente direi :smile:


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2013)

Carissimo, stai un poco da solo, ma una piccola soddisfazione prenditela dalla ex. Escici, sii perfetto, falle credere quello che vuole, scopatela e dopo averlo fatto, rivestiti e dille..."Bye Bye" e dille che non puoi stare con una "puttana" di siffatta natura. Li scoprirai se ti ama davvero, se se la prende...non ti ama per un cazzo.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me sembra di capire che con la nuova ragazza non "vede futuro, non vede amore" che nel gergo maschile di solito significa non mi attizza più di tanto quindi che "vuoi godere?" come direbbe il Liga " chi s'accontenta gode così così" un po' deprimente direi :smile:


Ma perche' volete convertire al pacioso e biforcuto dialogo da salotto della parrucchiera,quelli che sono i semplici ed elementari bisogni primordiali di un ominide che ha rischiato la vita,si sta riprendendo nel corpo,e nello spirito sta scacciando il fantasma di una troia che gli ha inferto il peggiore dei colpi nel momento peggiore della sua vita?
Lui ora e' in una fase di ritorno alla vita,gli serve un buco,niente di piu',niente di meno.
Piu' avanti sara' il momento delle sfumature e delle gradazioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma perche' volete convertire al pacioso e biforcuto dialogo da salotto della parrucchiera,quelli che sono i semplici ed elementari bisogni primordiali di un ominide che ha rischiato la vita,si sta riprendendo nel corpo,e nello spirito sta scacciando il fantasma di una troia che gli ha inferto il peggiore dei colpi nel momento peggiore della sua vita?
> Lui ora e' in una fase di ritorno alla vita,gli serve un buco,niente di piu',niente di meno.
> Piu' avanti sara' il momento delle sfumature e delle gradazioni.


Guarda che il virgolettato sono sue testuali parole (scritte) ed ho spiegato che  vi fate ( gli ominidi) tutte ste  seghe mentali  quando    la partner non vi aggrada appieno e non vi è utile nemmeno come semplice buco, a me sembra evidente che sia attratto più che altro dall'altra che però si è comportata in modo diciamo poco gradevole e quindi giustamente nutre molte riserve ... Quindi ... Maglio se lascia le due donzelle ai loro affari e ricomincia a vivere partendo da se stesso :smile: ciao eretto


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che il virgolettato sono sue testuali parole (scritte) ed ho spiegato che  vi fate ( gli ominidi) tutte ste  seghe mentali  quando    la partner non vi aggrada appieno e non vi è utile nemmeno come semplice buco, a me sembra evidente che sia attratto più che altro dall'altra che però si è comportata in modo diciamo poco gradevole e quindi giustamente nutre molte riserve ... Quindi ... Maglio se lascia le due donzelle ai loro affari e ricomincia a vivere partendo da se stesso :smile: ciao eretto


Ma una donna e' troppo complicata,il messaggio di un homo erectus non e' quello di una donna sapiens sapiens,non si interpreta come fanno certi magistrati con certe leggi che non gli aggradano per certi omini che son loro piu' o meno simpatici,si legge e quello e'.
Non e' una interstate californiana a 10 corsie per senso che s'interseca con un'altra dando origine ad un gigantesco mouse trap.
E' un sentierino ben segnalato che parte da A e finisce in B.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma una donna e' troppo complicata,il messaggio di un homo erectus non e' quello di una donna sapiens sapiens,non si interpreta come fanno certi magistrati con certe leggi che non gli aggradano per certi omini che son loro piu' o meno simpatici,si legge e quello e'.
> Non e' una interstate californiana a 10 corsie per senso che s'interseca con un'altra dando origine ad un gigantesco mouse trap.
> E' un sentierino ben segnalato che parte da A e finisce in B.


In effetti di solito un uomo parte da A e finisce in B però da delle soste :smile: comunque è lui che ha affermato di voler chiarire con la "nuova" femme mica io è da qui mi sembra si possa comprendere che la nuova gli piace ...così così ... È magari alligna in lui quel senso del rispetto che gli impedisce di ragli oltre modo del male perché frenarono in questo suo impulso di.Onestà intellettuale?   :smile:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti di solito un uomo parte da A e finisce in B però da delle soste :smile: comunque è lui che ha affermato di voler chiarire con la "nuova" femme mica io è da qui mi sembra si possa comprendere che la nuova gli piace ...così così ... È magari alligna in lui quel senso del rispetto che gli impedisce di ragli oltre modo del male perché frenarono in questo suo impulso di.Onestà intellettuale?   :smile:


Praticamente quella nuova ha assolto la funzione che lui le aveva assegnato,ed ora se ne vuole sbarazzare.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Praticamente quella nuova ha assolto la funzione che lui le aveva assegnato,ed ora se ne vuole sbarazzare.


E fa bene :smile: se lo fa in modo garbato meglio :smile: se no si piglierà un enorme vaffan....:smile: Ma insomma è questione di un attimo ....il dolore passa subito


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E fa bene :smile: *se lo fa in modo garbato meglio* :smile: se no si piglierà un enorme vaffan....:smile: Ma insomma è questione di un attimo ....il dolore passa subito


Dipende dai di lui vasi sanguigni comunicanti;quando l'uomo e' stato creato,il sangue a disposizione e' stato calcolato per far funzionare il cervello,o il pistolino.
Entrambi no.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Dipende dai di lui vasi sanguigni comunicanti;quando l'uomo e' stato creato,il sangue a disposizione e' stato calcolato per far funzionare il cervello,o il pistolino.
> Entrambi no.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Sai benissimo che in realtà non è così sapete fare funzionare tutte e due contemporaneamente certo sono necessarie situazioni che vi aggradano ma ci riuscite :smile::smile:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Sai benissimo che in realtà non è così sapete fare funzionare tutte e due contemporaneamente certo sono necessarie situazioni che vi aggradano ma ci riuscite :smile::smile:


Ma solo per brevi istanti,tipo quando al Cern vedono per un miliardesimo di secondo la particella di dio.
E sacrificando altri organi o funzioni vitali.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per le scarpe di Mercurio,rilassatevi ogni tanto........il triangolo non capitera',era solo un modo per far capire all'interessato che;
> 1-la botta e' fresca,ergo non e' pronto ad impegnarsi....
> 2-con ogni probabilita' per 6 mesi/un annetto dovra' riprendersi,e l'attuale fidanza chissa' allora dove sara'...
> 3-la cosa fondamentale e' il trattamento da riservare all' ex-vacca.
> ...



grazie per il Voi, si nota assai che sei un signore del Sud!:rotfl:

nessun femminismo, lei è solo una persona che non c'entra un cazzo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, stai un poco da solo, ma una piccola soddisfazione prenditela dalla ex. Escici, sii perfetto, falle credere quello che vuole, scopatela e dopo averlo fatto, rivestiti e dille..."Bye Bye" e dille che non puoi stare con una "puttana" di siffatta natura. Li scoprirai se ti ama davvero, se se la prende...non ti ama per un cazzo.


Perfetto comportamento da puttano.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè mai coinvolgere in una così squallida "soddisfazione" la nuova ragazza, ovvero una persona probabilmente sinceramente innamorata, per quanto ne sappiamo, anche se non del tutto ricambiata?
> lei non c'entra un bel nulla e merita rispetto



infatti, e mi chiedo se la nuova sa che lui non la ama ma ama l'altra.
Se non lo sapesse...è un brutto tradimento anche questo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Dipende dai di lui vasi sanguigni comunicanti;quando l'uomo e' stato creato,il sangue a disposizione e' stato calcolato per far funzionare il cervello,o il pistolino.
> Entrambi no.


Sei certp di essere un uomo? Hai una visione degli uomini così misera :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perfetto comportamento da puttano.


E il denaro?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E il denaro?


Neanche lei si è fatta pagare ma viene definita puttana.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie per il Voi, si nota assai che sei un signore del Sud!:rotfl:
> Se lo fossi dovresti darmi del "don"...e non ho l'anda del prete.
> Magari del sacrestano...
> nessun femminismo, lei è solo una persona che non c'entra un cazzo


Come gia' spiegato piu' su,per il nostro uomo lei ha la scadenza come la mozzarella.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certp di essere un uomo?
> Dopo uno sbrigativo controllo,direi di si.
> Hai una visione degli uomini così misera :unhappy:


Ma non e' una visione,cosi' e'.
Almeno per una buona fetta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma non e' una visione,cosi' e'.
> Almeno per una buona fetta.


Non tanto buona la fetta:mexican:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tanto buona la fetta:mexican:


Non molto.....ma dipende da chi la azzanna,de gustibus....  :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non molto.....ma dipende da chi la azzanna,de gustibus....  :sonar:


Basta essere di bocca buona :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche lei si è fatta pagare ma viene definita puttana.


Si usano spesso le parole a sproposito...
Ma una puttana non è mai una troia.
La troia lo fa per goduria
la puttana per schei...


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta essere di bocca buona :carneval:


La bonta' e' nelle ganasce che azzannano....  :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La bonta' e' nelle ganasce che azzannano....  :sonar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Come dicono i vecchietti che han conosciuto le ristrettezze della guerra, "Della fame,ci vuole!"  :sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma solo per brevi istanti,tipo quando al Cern vedono per un miliardesimo di secondo la particella di dio.
> E sacrificando altri organi o funzioni vitali.


Brevi ma intensi


----------



## Eretteo (6 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brevi ma intensi


Gia',e se non hai uno spettrometro di massa ed un microscopio elettronico a scansione,non ci crede nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gia',e se non hai uno spettrometro di massa ed un microscopio elettronico a scansione,non ci crede nessuno.


Addirittura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e daiiiii che esagerato!!!! Tu maltratti la tua " specie" :smile::smile:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e daiiiii che esagerato!!!! Tu maltratti la tua " specie" :smile::smile:


Il fatto di appartenere alla stessa specie di certune teste di cazzo,mi pone in imbarazzo a definirmi uomo.  :sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il fatto di appartenere alla stessa specie di certune teste di cazzo,mi pone in imbarazzo a definirmi uomo.  :sonar:


Certuni tu lasciati stare :mrgreen: che ti frega:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il fatto di appartenere alla stessa specie di certune teste di cazzo,mi pone in imbarazzo a definirmi uomo.  :sonar:



Vale anche per noi donne in alcuni casi. Abbiamo cercato la parità, non a tutte è cresciuta in modo omogeneo.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Vale anche per noi donne in alcuni casi. Abbiamo cercato la parità, non a tutte è cresciuta in modo omogeneo.


Il mondo e' bello perche' e' vario.
Se non esistessero i deficenti conclamati,non potresti apprezzare chi non lo e'.
O lo e' in misura minore...




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certuni tu lasciati stare :mrgreen: che ti frega:mrgreen:


A me niente,non li cerco ne' me ne curo.
E' che sono sovrabbondanti,ed ogni tanto qualcuno arriva.
Dannata statistica...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il mondo e' bello perche' e' vario.
> Se non esistessero i deficenti conclamati,non potresti apprezzare chi non lo e'.
> O lo e' in misura minore...
> 
> ...


Ma questo vale anche per le donne... È le statistiche sono  deprimenti


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma questo vale anche per le donne... È le statistiche sono  deprimenti


Sara' che un ominide guarda di piu' i difetti della propria meta' del cielo,e squassa la testa sconsolato di fronte a certi emicrani...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sara' che un ominide guarda di piu' i difetti della propria meta' del cielo,e squassa la testa sconsolato di fronte a certi emicrani...


Anche tu  sei propenso a caricarti sulle spalle le mancanze altrui?  Certo che qui siete proiettati verso il prossimo in modo encomiabile ... Vi dovrei smeraldare tutti peccato non applico il principio


----------



## valorizzatore (7 Marzo 2013)

allora, volevo precisare che per me è impossibile ora come ora parlare di AMORE...io non sono innamorato, lei,quella nuova intento, è una brava ragazza,che si da fare ma essendo qualche anno più giovane di me, e essendo che anche lei ha passato una situazione simile, si comporta sula difensiva assumendo degli atteggiamenti da infantile. bene questo nin mi sta, di certo non sono qui a giudicare una persona per come si comporta a letto, certo ci vuole anche quel tipo di attrazione, ma penso che certe confidenze si acquistino con il tempo,stando insieme e conoscendosi...di certo ora non sono qui ad aspettare che le cose cambino da un giorno all altro e vivo nell utopia(o meno) che un giorno troverò la persona che fa per me....non sono qui a giocare con i sentimenti altrui, non so fino a che punto sia presa da me o se i suoi attegiamenti siano spontanei o meno...lo scoprirò solo conoscendola o non lo scoprirò affatto se non mi sentirò più stimolato a portare avanti una relazione con lei...di certo ora come ora non il sesso che mi manca, la voglia è poca, e penso che vista la situazione spiacevole che ho passato sia anche normale...di certo non sto con le mani in mano se mi si presenta l occasione ma di certo non è nemmeno il mio primo pensiero quando sto con lei...

riguardo alla mia ex, le voglio tanto bene, mi trovavo parecchio, anche se ,per la sua indole da bambina( ed è per questo che non voglio più aspettare che le persone cambino nel tempo) ho litigato innumerevoli volte...le piaceva essere alcenrto dell attenzione, e non metteva mai in ciaro i rapporti di lavoro da quelli di amicizia...ioinsistevo su questo fatto e non ho fatto altro che gettare benzna sul fuoco...
lei vorrebbe tornare ma non so se sia sincera,sta usando i miei amici per arrivare a me...
di certo un periodo da solo, in pace con me stesso,fare quel che più ci comoda...non mi farebe altro che bene...


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti, e mi chiedo se la nuova sa che lui non la ama ma ama l'altra.
> Se non lo sapesse...è un brutto tradimento anche questo



Dubito molto lei lo sappia.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche tu  sei propenso a caricarti sulle spalle le mancanze altrui?  Certo che qui siete proiettati verso il prossimo in modo encomiabile ... Vi dovrei smeraldare tutti peccato non applico il principio


Non arrivo ai limiti di Gesù;da una parte il fatto che fra gli ominidi ci sia una pletora di coglioni va a svantaggio dell'intera categoria.
Ma riflettendo un attimo,e' invece una fortuna abissale.
Perche' per svettare rispetto a certi pitecantropi,non serve nemmeno far fatica.
Quindi che benedetta sia l'idiozia.  :sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non arrivo ai limiti di Gesù;da una parte il fatto che fra gli ominidi ci sia una pletora di coglioni va a svantaggio dell'intera categoria.
> Ma riflettendo un attimo,e' invece una fortuna abissale.
> Perche' per svettare rispetto a certi pitecantropi,non serve nemmeno far fatica.
> Quindi che benedetta sia l'idiozia.  :sonar:


Opportunista :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Opportunista :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Se non e' possibile cambiare il mondo,almeno qualche sfizioso vantaggio concediamocelo....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se non e' possibile cambiare il mondo,almeno qualche sfizioso vantaggio concediamocelo....


 concediamocelo tanto se non lo fai tu qualcun altro ne approfitta ....


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> concediamocelo tanto se non lo fai tu qualcun altro ne approfitta ....


Ma son cose che non tolgono niente agli altri,semplicemente ti facilitano un po' la vita.
Come mettersi in banco apposta col piu' tremendo della classe,o certe ragazze che si accompagnano apposta con le piu' bruttine per far bella figura...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma son cose che non tolgono niente agli altri,semplicemente ti facilitano un po' la vita.
> Come mettersi in banco apposta col piu' tremendo della classe,o certe ragazze che si accompagnano apposta con le piu' bruttine per far bella figura...


Dici???? È se fossero le più bruttone che si compaginano on le più carine per  stimolare una vita sociale un po' fiacca? Mah


----------



## Eretteo (7 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici???? È se fossero le più bruttone che si compaginano on le più carine per  stimolare una vita sociale un po' fiacca? Mah


Visto?
La simbiosi porta vantaggio ad entrambi gli organismi associati...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici???? È se fossero le più bruttone che si compaginano on le più carine per  stimolare una vita sociale un po' fiacca? Mah


Sai sempre visto le bellissime accompagnarsi alle bruttone no?
Lo fanno perchè così hanno modo di sentirsi fighe e superiori no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai sempre visto le bellissime accompagnarsi alle bruttone no?
> Lo fanno perchè così hanno modo di sentirsi fighe e superiori no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono più dell'idea della simbiosi ... una aiuta l'altra  buon pomeriggio


----------



## valorizzatore (11 Marzo 2013)

secondo voi una persona che ha fatto un simile torto alla persona che diceva di amare tutti i giorni si può ricredere o secondo voi le persone non cambiano? e prima o poi ricapitera questa situazione o magari in altre vesti visto che il porblema è risultato la mancata presa di posizione in certe situazioni...


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> secondo voi una persona che ha fatto un simile torto alla persona che diceva di amare tutti i giorni si può ricredere o secondo voi le persone non cambiano? e prima o poi ricapitera questa situazione o magari in altre vesti visto che il porblema è risultato la mancata presa di posizione in certe situazioni...


Le persone smussano i propri caratteri, ma la matrice di fondo rimane sempre quella, chi ha tradito vuol dire che è disonesto di natura...potrebbe non farlo ancora, ma è più possibile che lo rifaccia se non è stato uin grosso errore.


----------



## valorizzatore (5 Aprile 2013)

eccomi qui a distanza di qualche tempo....
l evolversi della situazione non è proprio quel che mi prospettavo per me ma tutto sommato ,da asino o da uomo sentimentale e passionale, ho riprovato certe emozioni che a dire il vero mi mancavano da tempo...
quelle emozioni uniche che si vivono solo in certi momenti e con certe persone...
bene....
mi prenderete per stupido perchè dopo quel che è accaduto, purtroppo( o per fortuna), sono ancora qui che mi illudo o più precisamente che spero che qualcosa sia cambiato...
sono uscito un paio di volte con la mia ex,premunendomi prima di mettere in chiaro le cose con la ragazza con il quale uscivo ultimamente,che seppur dotata di certe doti mentali e di una pachezza fuori dal comune, in certi aspetti proprio non faceva per me...
durante la prima uscita è emersa molta rabbia e rancore da parte mia, in quanto un paio di giorni prima sono emersi particolari agghiaccianti della loro relazione...poi si è sfociati in un bacio che ha lascito trasparire almeno da parte mia delle emozioni contornate da passione che non provavo da tempo...la seconda volta la conversazione è stata molto più pacata ma anche in questa occasione è accaduto un episodio che ancora non mi so spiegare,colpa di questi ca..zo di telefonini e i loro SMS...bene si è conclusa in un altro momento di passione anche se poi lei ha preso le distanze ad un certo punto...la situazione stava sfuggendo di mano a entrambi...
ora mi vivo questa situazione, preparato al peggio che sinceramente non mi fa paura, ho molti dubbi della sua sincerità e traspare(forse solo nella mia mente ma anche grazie ai fatti starni che capitano di tanto in tanto) che lei FORSE ha ancora il marpione di turno che le gira attorno...bah...l importante è andare con calma, fare un passo per volta e viverla nella maniera più serena possibile...
lei sta muovendo molto, amici parenti ecc ecc per darmi tutte le dimostrazioni che lei vuole me e me soltanto...ma il mio timore è che mi cerchi solo perchè ha paura di non trovare qualcuno che la cerchi realmente per quello che è e non per la sua reputazione...
non vi nego la mia speranza di trovare un giorno qualcuno che rapisca i miei sentimenti...ma questo penso che sia normale visto l'insicurezza che scaturisce tutta questa situazione...


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Scusami ma io non capisco lei, se vuole stare con te perchè 'si tira indietro?'.

Se desideri qualcuno non vedi l'ora. Quanti anni ha?  Cosa centra la sua reputazione?  

Sembra una storia di quindicenni. Perchè parla con i tuoi parenti?


----------



## valorizzatore (7 Aprile 2013)

purtroppo sembra anche a me che sia una storia da quindicenni, e sinceramente io non ho 15 anni...sto soffrendo molto, ho molti dubbi però tentar non nuoce e mi sento un emerito asino per quel che ancora le sto offrendo... 
lei è ancora una bambina sotto certi aspetti e sotto certe risposte che ancora mi da quando tocchiamo certi argomenti.
purtroppo la sua reputazione, e quindi come lei appare agli occhi della gente. per lei conta molto.
ha tirato in ballo parenti,miei amici,suoi amici per arrivare a me...sta addolcendo il contorno per arrivare al piatto principale...e sinceramente sta roba mi sta sui nervi!!!!


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

Arrivare al piatto principale?  Boh, non capisco cosa vuoi dire. Sei tu o l'altro il piatto?


----------



## valorizzatore (8 Aprile 2013)

sono io il piatto principale....


----------



## devastata (8 Aprile 2013)

Allora riprenditela e vivi alla giornata.


----------



## valorizzatore (9 Aprile 2013)

detta schiettamente , il problema è che ciò paura di prendermela nel cu...o un altra volta...


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> avevo già presentato la mia storia...relazione di 4 anni e poi la mia malattia e lei che in quel periodo ha una relazione contemporaneamente anche con un altro..la storia dura 5 mesi e poi la scoperta.
> ora dopo continui tira e molla io sto uscendo con un altra ragazza che però con la quale non vedo futuro,non vedo amore(forse perchè ancora troppo presto). la mia ex è disperata,dice che ha capito che mi rivuole ma non so se lo faccia con il cuore o meno...io sono ancora scottato dall'accaduto, ho paura di ritornare su i miei passi in quanto io,persona molto orgogliosa, mi sentirei un emerito imbecille a stare con la donna che ,sebbene le voglia ancora molto bene, mi ha fatto soffrire come una cane bastonato e mi umiliato davanti ad un altro uomo...ora lei vorrebbe vedermi ma come potete immaginare non è che posso fare il doppio gioco,non lo trovo corretto e non è nel mio stile...io vorrei mettere le cose in chiaro con la nuova ragazza e poi pensare a me stesso e non di certo ritornare ORA nei miei passi...non mi sento pronto e ho il timore che il fatto venga fuori ogni volta che si discute...ho paura di non recuperare più la felicità perduta stando accanto alla donna che mi ha fatto un simile torto.
> non so più che fare...aiutooooo....


Valorizzatore!!!
valorizzi troppo, tanto.
valorizza un pochino meno e vedrai che sarai valorizzato!!!!


----------



## valorizzatore (10 Aprile 2013)

bel gioco di parole!!!! vorrei pensare un po a me stesso,recuperare un po di serenità senza illudermi e senza illudere l altro lato!!!


----------



## valorizzatore (15 Aprile 2013)

tre giorni d inferno...pensieri pensieri e pensieri...


----------



## Spider (15 Aprile 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> tre giorni d inferno...pensieri pensieri e pensieri...


solo tre giorni?????
dico, solo tre giorni?????'
aho, qui c'è gente che la botta è lunga anche 4 anni!
hai capito o no la differenza?

p.s. hai cominciato a valorizzarti?
per esempio, come sei vestito?
se stai in cannottiera e ciabatte... e puzzi dè sudore... stai lontano.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Aprile 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> sono uscito un paio di volte con la mia ex


E daila,si e' incantato il disco.
Molla la pezza,smettila di farti prendere per il culo da quella la'.


----------



## valorizzatore (13 Maggio 2013)

eccoci qui,sia per sfogo sia per tenervi aggiornati di tanto in tanto aggiorno la mia situazione...
da un mesetto io e lei ci stiamo sentendo con costanza,ogni due settimane circa, o comunque impegni permettendo, ci si trova per passare del tempo assieme. si parla molto,dell accaduto,della nostra storia precedente,dei punti deboli e poi anche di quello che è successo,I FATTACCI.
ogni tanto mi sveglio ancora con l ansia e passo le giornate a pensare e a ripensare e a farmi i film in testa di cosa faceva lei con l altro. purtroppo questa cosa è difficile da accantonare perchè come ben sanno i traditi, ci si sente sempre come una ruota di scorta e inferiori.
io sto concedendo una posibilità per prima cosa a me stesso e seconda cosa a lei che mi dice tutti i santi giorni di volermi bene e che si è resa conto che ha fatto una gran cazzata.
il tutto è scoppiato,dice lei, da una perdita di sentimento, io che non le davo più le attenzioni di un tempo (causa malattia) e lei si è lasciata andare alle attenzioni di un collega di lavoro. non so come andrà a vanti e se un giorno potro vivere ancora serenamente questa storia o se mi renderò conto che non ne vale la pena.
so solo che avrei una gran voglia di divertirmi e di pensare un po a me stesso, ma ho anche un gran paura di perdere una persona ,che seppur mi abbia fatto un gran torto in un periodo in cui non doveva, a cui voglio un gran bene e che magari realmente ha capito dove ha sbagliato...
ma quel che mi chiedo...io sono sempre quello di prima,anzi,ora sono molto più freddo e molto più schivo(Faccio fatica a lasciarmi andare a causa dei molti dubbi) e perchè prima non le facevo più nessun effetto e orainvece dice e in linea teorica pensa tutt altro???


----------



## Cla87 (14 Maggio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> eccoci qui,sia per sfogo sia per tenervi aggiornati di tanto in tanto aggiorno la mia situazione...
> da un mesetto io e lei ci stiamo sentendo con costanza,ogni due settimane circa, o comunque impegni permettendo, ci si trova per passare del tempo assieme. si parla molto,dell accaduto,della nostra storia precedente,dei punti deboli e poi anche di quello che è successo,I FATTACCI.
> ogni tanto mi sveglio ancora con l ansia e passo le giornate a pensare e a ripensare e a farmi i film in testa di cosa faceva lei con l altro. purtroppo questa cosa è difficile da accantonare perchè come ben sanno i traditi, ci si sente sempre come una ruota di scorta e inferiori.
> io sto concedendo una posibilità per prima cosa a me stesso e seconda cosa a lei che mi dice tutti i santi giorni di volermi bene e che si è resa conto che ha fatto una gran cazzata.
> ...



amico mio, sicuramente questa donna ti avrà fatto soffrire tantissimo in passato. non ti è mai saltato in testa il pensiero che potrebbe farti soffrire di nuovo? lasciala perdere, staccati definitivamente. è ora che lei inizi a imparare a campare e a comportarsi con le persone. è ora che lei inizi a smetterla di ferire e giocare coi sentimenti degli altri e tu sei l'unico che può insegnarglielo. sei l'unico che può darle la lezione che merita. in che modo? sparisci, senza dare troppe spiegazioni. sparisci punto e basta. 
so che è difficile fare una cosa del genere quando di mezzo ci sono i sentimenti....ma io questo consiglio dovevo dartelo 
in bocca al lupo


----------



## valorizzatore (14 Maggio 2013)

ci penso spesso, alla sera mi ritrovo a pensare ai momenti che lei ha trascorso con lui, ci son giorni che mi alzo con l ansia e sto veramente male...io le voglio un gran bene e purtroppo non è il fatto di staccarmi che mi fa paura ,perchè all epoca lo ho già fatto, soffrendo per carità, ma mi è servito per ritrovare un po di benessere fisico e mentale...abbiamo molte cose in comune, passioni, lavoro ma sicuramente abbiamo due modi diversi di vivere l amore e di vivere la vita di coppia...io sono sempre stato abituato a cavarmela da solo a causa della mia situazione famigliare mentre lei è stata sempre coccolata dalla sua famiglia,protetta e rinchiusa a casa...alla prima occasione utile in cui un uomo sposato (il classico marpione di turno) ha buttato l'esca lei ci ha abboccato come una allocca...senza pensare a tutto quello che stava perdendo e a tutte le acque che avrebbe mosso...
non so se con lei riusciro a ritrovare un po di tranquillità perche come ben sa chi è stato tradito ,la fiducia è un punto cardine e se non ce o è stata messa in gioco, poi ci vuole molto tempo per rifidarsi di nuovo...queste sono prove che la vita ti mette davanti e alla prima prova importante non ha saputo stringere i denti e stare al suo posto...
magari mi ama veramente ma magari sta facendo tutto questo con l idea solo di riscattare se stessa e prendere un po d autostima..NON So!!!


----------



## erab (14 Maggio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ci penso spesso, alla sera mi ritrovo a pensare ai momenti che lei ha trascorso con lui, ci son giorni che mi alzo con l ansia e sto veramente male...io le voglio un gran bene e purtroppo non è il fatto di staccarmi che mi fa paura ,perchè all epoca lo ho già fatto, soffrendo per carità, ma mi è servito per ritrovare un po di benessere fisico e mentale...abbiamo molte cose in comune, passioni, lavoro ma sicuramente abbiamo due modi diversi di vivere l amore e di vivere la vita di coppia...io sono sempre stato abituato a cavarmela da solo a causa della mia situazione famigliare mentre lei è stata sempre coccolata dalla sua famiglia,protetta e rinchiusa a casa...alla prima occasione utile in cui un uomo sposato (il classico marpione di turno) ha buttato l'esca lei ci ha abboccato come una allocca...senza pensare a tutto quello che stava perdendo e a tutte le acque che avrebbe mosso...
> non so se con lei riusciro a ritrovare un po di tranquillità perche come ben sa chi è stato tradito ,la fiducia è un punto cardine e se non ce o è stata messa in gioco, poi ci vuole molto tempo per rifidarsi di nuovo...queste sono prove che la vita ti mette davanti e alla prima prova importante non ha saputo stringere i denti e stare al suo posto...
> magari mi ama veramente ma magari sta facendo tutto questo con l idea solo di riscattare se stessa e prendere un po d autostima..NON So!!!


Mi permetto di darti un consiglio, scordati di lei.
Non nel senso di liberartene ma di smettere di pensare ai motivi che la spingono ad agire.
Prendi i suoi gesti per come vengono se ti fanno stare bene, lamentati se così non è ma lascia 
perdere la fiducia, è andata e potrebbe non tornare, questo è un punto che non puoi non considerare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ci penso spesso, alla sera mi ritrovo a pensare ai momenti che lei ha trascorso con lui, ci son giorni che mi alzo con l ansia e sto veramente male...io le voglio un gran bene e purtroppo non è il fatto di staccarmi che mi fa paura ,perchè all epoca lo ho già fatto, soffrendo per carità, ma mi è servito per ritrovare un po di benessere fisico e mentale...abbiamo molte cose in comune, passioni, lavoro ma sicuramente abbiamo due modi diversi di vivere l amore e di vivere la vita di coppia...io sono sempre stato abituato a cavarmela da solo a causa della mia situazione famigliare mentre lei è stata sempre coccolata dalla sua famiglia,protetta e rinchiusa a casa...alla prima occasione utile in cui un uomo sposato (il classico marpione di turno) ha buttato l'esca lei ci ha abboccato come una allocca...senza pensare a tutto quello che stava perdendo e a tutte le acque che avrebbe mosso...
> non so se con lei riusciro a ritrovare un po di tranquillità perche come ben sa chi è stato tradito ,la fiducia è un punto cardine e se non ce o è stata messa in gioco, poi ci vuole molto tempo per rifidarsi di nuovo...queste sono prove che la vita ti mette davanti e alla prima prova importante non ha saputo stringere i denti e stare al suo posto...
> magari mi ama veramente ma magari sta facendo tutto questo con l idea solo di riscattare se stessa e prendere un po d autostima..NON So!!!


Tu devi capire cosa vuoi tu e agire di conseguenza. Lei può essere una ragazza che ha fatto una fesseria ma ti vuole bene, o un'immatura che non cambierà mai, la questione resti tu e se vuoi lei, accettando tutti i rischi o se ne puoi fare a meno. Si può fare a meno di chiunque, per me.


----------



## valorizzatore (14 Maggio 2013)

ho passato innumerevoli bei momenti con lei, per me era la pupilla!!! lei continua dirmi "non sono più quella di una volta"...e io penso...ma allora di chi ero innamorato fino a un anno fa? 
la fiducia è difficile ridarla a una persona che non ha saputo rispettarla, ed io penso che se starò con lei il dubbio ci sarà sempre...perchè fin che ora "è fresca" ,che poi tanto fresca non è, è tutto più facile,ma poi..???
ora vorrei prendere quello che viene e morta li, aspettando e confidando in momenti migliori...spero  solo di ritrovare la tanto desiderata e sospirata felicità! ho voglia di vivere altri momenti spensierati!
mi stupisce anche il fatto che lei mi dica che sta rinunciando a tanta gente ,anche ben messa economicamente, per me...tra me e me penso...CAZZO CHE SACRIFICO!!! e penso che se vuoi una persona non esiste tempo ne distanza che tengano....
il punto è che certe cose non fanno parte del mio mondo ed è difficile accettarle ...accettare che la donna che ti è stata accanto per molto tempo e di cui ti fidavi ciecamente ti abbia mentito all inverosimile per 5 fottuti mesi, prendendoti per il culo senza pietà e senza aver occhio per capire la situazione che stavo passando è una cosa che non concepisco...manco se fosse trovata un ricco imprenditore che l avrebbe mantenuta a vita...bah..
di certo i film di sesso tra lei e lui che mi faccio nella mia mente non mi aiutano di certo a superare il tutto nella maniera più semplice... 
non ci capisco più un cavolo su come va vissuta sta vita!!!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ho passato innumerevoli bei momenti con lei, per me era la pupilla!!! lei continua dirmi "non sono più quella di una volta"...e io penso...ma allora di chi ero innamorato fino a un anno fa?
> la fiducia è difficile ridarla a una persona che non ha saputo rispettarla, ed io penso che se starò con lei il dubbio ci sarà sempre...perchè fin che ora "è fresca" ,che poi tanto fresca non è, è tutto più facile,ma poi..???
> ora vorrei prendere quello che viene e morta li, aspettando e confidando in momenti migliori...spero  solo di ritrovare la tanto desiderata e sospirata felicità! ho voglia di vivere altri momenti spensierati!
> mi stupisce anche il fatto che lei mi dica che sta rinunciando a tanta gente ,anche ben messa economicamente, per me...tra me e me penso...CAZZO CHE SACRIFICO!!! e penso che se vuoi una persona non esiste tempo ne distanza che tengano....
> ...


Ti sei risposto: il passato non è come il presente e non vedi un futuro con lei. Prendere quel che viene, per me, è prolungare l'agonia.


----------



## valorizzatore (20 Maggio 2013)

mi chiedo se una persona puo perdere un sentimento per poi ritrovarlo...a volte passobei momenti con lei,altre volte è da mettersi le mani sui capelli...gli sbalzi d umore sono repentini e certe volte danno proprio fastidio...la mente viene offuscata da brutti pensieri...
sicuramente rose e fiori rispetto all inizio...ma cavoli com è dura!!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> mi chiedo se una persona puo perdere un sentimento per poi ritrovarlo...a volte passobei momenti con lei,altre volte è da mettersi le mani sui capelli...gli sbalzi d umore sono repentini e certe volte danno proprio fastidio...la mente viene offuscata da brutti pensieri...
> sicuramente rose e fiori rispetto all inizio...ma cavoli com è dura!!!


Ma si che si può no?
Dai coraggio...


----------



## valorizzatore (20 Maggio 2013)

non sto parlando di me però...ma di lei...non essendo passato nei suoi panni per me risulta incomprensibile quello che mi dice...
un sentimento rimane forte se lo si coltiva...ovvio che nel tempo possono succedere molte cose...periodi brutti da entrambi le parti,momenti in cui si pensa un po di più a se stessi per motivi di causa maggiore...ma penso che se una persona vuole stare al tuo fianco c sta punto e basta!!! io ci sono stato,sempre,belli o brutti ho sperato troppo e agito poco...pensavo capisse dove stava sbagliando...non mi sono mai risparmiato il mio pensiero,sono sempre stato chiaro e ho sempre messo al corrente lei di tutto quello che mi passava per la mente...di non essere più contento del fatto che non provassse più la stassa smania nel vedermi! il problema è che forse dovrei essere stato più deciso ma purtroppo la malattia a si è fatta sentire nel momento sbagliato...CAZZO CHE NERVOSO!!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> non sto parlando di me però...ma di lei...non essendo passato nei suoi panni per me risulta incomprensibile quello che mi dice...
> un sentimento rimane forte se lo si coltiva...ovvio che nel tempo possono succedere molte cose...periodi brutti da entrambi le parti,momenti in cui si pensa un po di più a se stessi per motivi di causa maggiore...ma penso che se una persona vuole stare al tuo fianco c sta punto e basta!!! io ci sono stato,sempre,belli o brutti ho sperato troppo e agito poco...pensavo capisse dove stava sbagliando...non mi sono mai risparmiato il mio pensiero,sono sempre stato chiaro e ho sempre messo al corrente lei di tutto quello che mi passava per la mente...di non essere più contento del fatto che non provassse più la stassa smania nel vedermi! il problema è che forse dovrei essere stato più deciso ma purtroppo la malattia a si è fatta sentire nel momento sbagliato...CAZZO CHE NERVOSO!!!


Ah ecco forse ho trovato...
Il sentimento per me è come lo sfondo bianco di un cinema...
Sopra ci proiettiamo le immagini che è il nostro vivere e agire.
Senza quello sfondo tutta la proiezione sarebbe incomprensibile...

Proviamo a proiettare un cinema su delle tende colorate anzichè su uno sfondo bianco...

Quindi mio caro non preoccupiamoci...finchè lo sfondo c'è...
Ovvio la pellicola si rompe...si blocca...ci sono momentanee interruzioni...

Ma fino a quando non ci tolgono quello sfondo siamo salvi...


----------



## valorizzatore (10 Giugno 2013)

eccomi qui con il consueto punto della situazione:
ci vediamo un paio di volte al mese...stiamo assieme per un weekend...è dura e il mio umore continua a esere ballerino...dopo tutti questi mesi ho capito che le voglio un bene della anima e che mi risulta difficile starmi anche se molte volte lo vorei fare perchè capisco che è uno strazio...vorrei cncellare tutto e cominciare a guardarla con altri occhi,gli stessi occhi con cui la ho guardata per molto tempo...ma mi risulta difficile...nei momenti che passimao insieme si sta bene, si fa anche l amore...io non riesco a non fiondarmi in un immenso bagno di passione, come ho sempre fatto, ma lei mi dice che per star bene del tutto a lei ci vuole anche tutto il contesto...che se lei non ha una certa continuità non può star bene e quindi non riece a essere disinibita anche nelle situazioni di intimità e questo io lo percepisco e mi fa alquanto pena...e mi domando...perchè io devo darle tutta la passione e tutto me stesso per farla sentire desiderata e per rala sentite al top( dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto e dopo tutto quello che ho subito ) e lei non riesce ad apprezzarlo, a liberare la mente dai pensieri ed ad essere se stessa? mi sembra quasi che si siano inverttiti e ruoli...mi dice che è stanca di parlare di quello che è successo ...ma io non lo faccio apposta, è più forte di me...mi passa per la mente e la metto alla prova, ma istintivamente e non di proposito...faccio fatica a fdarmi e prima di fidarmi devo essere socuro di quello che è lei di quello che ha scelto e di quello che vuole portare avanti...secondo me non mi ama più, ed è solo questo che non le fa portare avnti tutto nonostante tutto...se fosse davvero intenzionata a voler me soltanto farebbe sopporterbbe l imposibile,compresi i miei sbalzi d umore...lei dice che sta male...ma io come sto?! VE LO POSSO GARANTIRE...STO DI MERDA! avrei volgia di essere felice spensierato e di capire varmente quale sia la cosa giusta da fare...ma quanto mi vorra ancora per capirlo?


----------



## net (10 Giugno 2013)

Da come la descrivi, e scusami se mi permetto, la tua ragazza sembrerebbe (ovvio che non la conosco e posso sbagliarmi) un pò viziata. Lei ti ha tradito mentre tu stavi male, nemmeno gli animali fanno una cosa simile, ok è successo. Poi torna da te quand sei con un'altra e ti dice che per aspettarti sta perdendo dei buoni partiti da sposare (.... no comment) e infine, poverina, non le va di parlare di come ti abbia tradito (e mentito, soprattutto) per 5 mesi mentre non stavi bene. Ma non mi stupisco che esista una donna così, se ci sono degli uomini che non sanno mandarle dove meritano. Mi dispiace che tu stia così male, davvero. Ma per tutto ciò che hai passato, per te stesso, non hai un pò di rispetto? Guarda attentamente questa donna. Cerca di vedere davvero cosa ha dentro.


----------



## valorizzatore (10 Giugno 2013)

lei dice di amarmi,almeno fino a un mese fa...così dice lei....io le faccio notare: ma da quanto ho scoperto il tutto (anzi da quanto lei me lo ha fatto scoprire) è cambiato qualcosa? lei: SI!
io: in meglio o in peggio ? e li: in meglio! io: ma allora cosa ce che non va? vedi miglioramenti e dici che sei stanca...manco fosse rimasta la situazione di prima!!!
io le ripeto sempr che è una cosa con cui devo imparare a conviverci..un po come un acciacco fisico che sai che ce e che nelle giornate più umide torna fuori come un doloretto...le dico continuamente che fra qualche tempo molto probabilmente ci rideremo sopra...ma ci vuole pazienza...
lei non so cosa voglia, cosa pensi di fare...ma secondo me si è data un tempo di scadenza e ha paura del tempo che passa perchè l unica cosa che sembra interessarle non è con chi ma come! cioe...ei vuole una famiglia e continua a dirmi che se non è con me sarà con un altro...io onestamente se non mi sento sicuro con una perosna non mi metto nemmeno in preupposto di farmi una famiglia...e sinceramente ora come ora,dpo l accaduto la volgia di mettersi d impegno è poca...ma continuo a volerle un bene dell anima...mi dice che è stanca di sentiri considerata inferiore nei miei confronti! ma caso mai sarà il contrario...sono stanco di essere trattato così...dopoaver fatto tutto quetso e essere ancora qui per tentare nuovamente con lei...lei i dice ch eè stanca di stare così...come sempre la frase che ronzola per la testa è " NON PENSAVO CHE CI VOLESSE COSì TANTO" ..queste parole sono uscite dalla sua bocca dopo due mesi dalla scoperta! cosa posso pensare?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

C'era uno che si prendeva a martellate i cosiddetti e si domandava perché provava dolore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'era uno che si prendeva a martellate i cosiddetti e si domandava perché provava dolore.


... ma era contento quando sbagliava mira.


----------



## Leda (11 Giugno 2013)

:condom: Questa donna pensa solo a se stessa. 
Sembra che il motivo per cui ti ha scelto è che ti abbia identificato come uno molto dolce e paziente, ma adesso con le tue _pretese _scopre che hai anche un po' di carattere e questo la disturba.
Al posto tuo pianificherei una fuga. La prospettiva è che ti renderà estremamente infelice.
Se invece essere tremendamente infelice è quello che vuoi dalla vita, sei nel posto giusto!
Però poi non è che devi lamentarti, eh.


----------



## valorizzatore (12 Giugno 2013)

non la capisco...e non riesco nemmeno a metermi nei suoi panni perchè non si puo fare un discorso troppo profondo perchè si stanca...io avrei bisogno di conforto, di comprensione e di tanta pazienza...mi ha ferito nel mio profono perchè pensavo di valere qualcosa per lei, invece non valevo bel niente perchè ha gettato nel fosso un bel rapporto, almeno per me, per una persona che valeva meno di zero e solo per il gusto di fare ciò che ha fatto...se avesso scelto di stare con una persona che l avesse amata veramente sarebbe stato un altro discorso...ma essere preferito a un ignobile pezzzo di str...zo come quello li proprio no...mi da un fastidio mortale e mi fa sentire veramente sotto zero.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> non la capisco...e non riesco nemmeno a metermi nei suoi panni perchè non si puo fare un discorso troppo profondo perchè si stanca...io avrei bisogno di conforto, di comprensione e di tanta pazienza...mi ha ferito nel mio profono perchè pensavo di valere qualcosa per lei, invece non valevo bel niente perchè ha gettato nel fosso un bel rapporto, almeno per me, per una persona che valeva meno di zero e solo per il gusto di fare ciò che ha fatto...se avesso scelto di stare con una persona che l avesse amata veramente sarebbe stato un altro discorso...ma essere preferito a un ignobile pezzzo di str...zo come quello li proprio no...mi da un fastidio mortale e mi fa sentire veramente sotto zero.


Se tutti rispettassero il bel rapporto questo sito non esisterebbe.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> non la capisco...e non riesco nemmeno a metermi nei suoi panni perchè non si puo fare un discorso troppo profondo perchè si stanca...io avrei bisogno di conforto, di comprensione e di tanta pazienza...mi ha ferito nel mio profono perchè pensavo di valere qualcosa per lei, invece non valevo bel niente perchè ha gettato nel fosso un bel rapporto, almeno per me, per una persona che valeva meno di zero e solo per il gusto di fare ciò che ha fatto...se avesso scelto di stare con una persona che l avesse amata veramente sarebbe stato un altro discorso...ma essere preferito a un ignobile pezzzo di str...zo come quello li proprio no...mi da un fastidio mortale e mi fa sentire veramente sotto zero.


Fermo hai trovato il bandolo.
Grande.
Si è questo che ci brucia da morire: che lei ha preferito un altro.

Ma è inutile parlarne a loro.
Sono cose che loro non conoscono e che non sono in grado di capire.

Fa conto che sia come quando loro si vedono grasse e noi non le vediamo tali.

Pensa bene a sto punto.

Ci si salva ammettendo che loro hanno una componente emozionale irrazionale che in certi crocevia della loro esistenza han avuto bisogno anche dello stronzo.

Occhio se lei inizia a giustificarsi: tu sei un uomo morto...

Lascia perdere...
Fai un enorme sforzo, fai spallucce e ripeti con me...

Son donne....Son donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....SOn donneeeeeeeeeeeee...fanno cagate....son donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....fan stronzate....ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ripeti con me...
Se non avessero la mona bisognaria coparle tute....

E ti passa tutto...

Lascia stare ti prego ascoltami...che per giustificarsi arriverà a dirti che era perchè lui aveva il ciccio pì grosso del tuo...lascia stare...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se tutti rispettassero il bel rapporto questo sito non esisterebbe.


Che cosa non ci tocca fare per dare sempre nuova linfa vitale a questo sito eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :condom: Questa donna pensa solo a se stessa.
> Sembra che il motivo per cui ti ha scelto è che ti abbia identificato come uno molto dolce e paziente, ma adesso con le tue _pretese _scopre che hai anche un po' di carattere e questo la disturba.
> Al posto tuo pianificherei una fuga. La prospettiva è che ti renderà estremamente infelice.
> Se invece essere tremendamente infelice è quello che vuoi dalla vita, sei nel posto giusto!
> Però poi non è che devi lamentarti, eh.


Vedi perfino Leda ti consiglia di darti alla macchia...


Ma Leda in genere finchè le donne pensano a sè stesse non succedono guai eh?

E quando iniziano a pensare quello che tu pensi che iniziano i guai no?

Ti entrano nel cervello e non capisci come facciano ste malandrine...e lì iniziano a manipolare...


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi perfino Leda ti consiglia di darti alla macchia...


Ma io consiglio spessissimo di darsi alla fuga, non faccio testo! :mexican:




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Leda in genere finchè le donne pensano a sè stesse non succedono guai eh?
> 
> E quando iniziano a pensare quello che tu pensi che iniziano i guai no?
> 
> Ti entrano nel cervello e non capisci come facciano ste malandrine...e lì iniziano a manipolare...


Boh, a volte per restare al fianco di certi campioni e campionesse sembra che alcuni il lavaggio del cervello se lo facciano da soli. Però basta chiamarlo _amore_ e lo si sdogana come massima virtù in un niente. Rifletti sul perchè non possa succedere da ambo le parti, a 'sto punto


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma io consiglio spessissimo di darsi alla fuga, non faccio testo! :mexican:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invece bisognerebbe sempre fare come Ulisse con le Sirene no?
E' che certe donne son proprio perfide eh?

Saltano dall'isola sulla nave vengono lì tolgono la cera dalle orecchie dei marinai...
e sentenziano adesso ascoltatemi tutti...

E iniziano...
Mio marito mi trascura...

E lì è la fine...per Ulisse...


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece bisognerebbe sempre fare come Ulisse con le Sirene no?
> E' che certe donne son proprio perfide eh?
> 
> Saltano dall'isola sulla nave vengono lì tolgono la cera dalle orecchie dei marinai...
> ...


Ma rifletti: è a quello che vuoi credere che finisci per credere, no?

Quindi se hai paura di essere manipolato è perchè ti piacerebbe che quello che ti vien detto fosse vero.
Il bello è che può anche esserlo. Qualora non lo fosse, se sai esattamente chi sei, declini l'interpretazione e sei in pace con te stesso come prima.

Dove sta il problema?
Quante volte ci è successo di vedere negli altri più chiaramente che in noi stessi?
Ecco, fai che gli altri a volte siamo noi :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma rifletti: è a quello che vuoi credere che finisci per credere, no?
> 
> Quindi se hai paura di essere manipolato è perchè ti piacerebbe che quello che ti vien detto fosse vero.
> Il bello è che può anche esserlo. Qualora non lo fosse, se sai esattamente chi sei, declini l'interpretazione e sei in pace con te stesso come prima.
> ...


Ma santissima pazienza
Hai mai capito perchè sono subdolo e cafone?

Io non voglio mai credere a niente...
Ti dico che credo quello che tu vuoi che io creda...
Solo per tenerti buona no?

Ed è molto efficace dire:
NO.

Perchè mi hai risposto no?
Semplice perchè credo che tu mi stia manipolando no?

Per me con le donne è sempre stato come se indovinassi le carte che hai in mano...

E non ho mai sbagliato un colpo...
E anzi ho affinato negli anni la tecnica...

L'unica volta che mi sono sforzato di credere a quello che mi diceva una donna, facendomelo passare come parto della mia mente...

Mi sono fottuto il cervello no?

L'ho dovuto disistallare e reinstallare...
E lì mi sono accorto che la femmina aveva messo certi elementi che non mi competono...

Da cui...
Mai stato meglio in vita mia...

Ma ora sono ME STESSO
e non mi stupisce affatto che s'incazzino da morire per la mia cafonaggine eh?

Quello che mi viene detto va in ufficio verifica...
Intanto lo metto là...
Poi quando ho tempo vado a verificare...

Dammi una sola buona ragione perchè io dovrei prendere per verità ciò che mi appare lusinga...

Saria scemotto no?


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma santissima pazienza
> Hai mai capito perchè sono subdolo e cafone?
> 
> Io non voglio mai credere a niente...
> ...



Ma io non devo darti un bel niente, scusa: sei tu che ti sei cacciato da solo in questo ginepraio :risata:

Ritornando al nostro amico valorizzatore, secondo me ha poco da valorizzare, perchè ha a che fare con una stronza megagalattica e prima se ne libera, meglio sarà per lui. Parere personale. Se lei sia una manipolatrice non lo so, magari un'aspirante tale, ecco; ma fa un gioco talmente sconclusionato ed inelegante che solo un pollo potrebbe cascarci. Detto ciò, io spero che valorizzatore non sia un pollo.
Se lo è, ha di fronte a sè un destino ad hoc.

Forse sono un po' troppo pragmatica


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma io non devo darti un bel niente, scusa: sei tu che ti sei cacciato da solo in questo ginepraio :risata:
> 
> Ritornando al nostro amico valorizzatore, secondo me ha poco da valorizzare, perchè ha a che fare con una stronza megagalattica e prima se ne libera, meglio sarà per lui. Parere personale. Se lei sia una manipolatrice non lo so, magari un'aspirante tale, ecco; ma fa un gioco talmente sconclusionato ed inelegante che solo un pollo potrebbe cascarci. Detto ciò, io spero che valorizzatore non sia un pollo.
> Se lo è, ha di fronte a sè un destino ad hoc.
> ...


Visto?
Eppure in quanto bellissima donna
avresti qualcosa da darmi di cui vado ghiotto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Un uomo innamorato
è sempre un pollo da spennare no?

Si accorge che non era amore
quando non ha più una piuma in corpo

questo è il suo guaio
e si ritrova ignudo


----------



## Leda (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Eppure in quanto bellissima donna
> avresti qualcosa da darmi di cui vado ghiotto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Le piume ricrescono, un po' come i capelli


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Le piume ricrescono, un po' come i capelli


Il problema è che una volta spennato
ti mettono in pentola...

E quando sei arrostito
ti dicono

uffa mi trascuri...

E non mi ciuli più...

E lui dice...ma cara con cosa vuoi che ti ciuli...che mi hai tolto tutto...

Mia cara io sono un gallo cedrone...
E mi scambiano sempre per un tacchino...ste maramalde...ste galline scopaiole...ste pollastre...ste pulcine...ste quagliotte...ste torde....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma io non devo darti un bel niente, scusa: sei tu che ti sei cacciato da solo in questo ginepraio :risata:
> 
> Ritornando al nostro amico valorizzatore, secondo me ha poco da valorizzare, perchè ha a che fare con una stronza megagalattica e prima se ne libera, meglio sarà per lui. Parere personale. Se lei sia una manipolatrice non lo so, magari un'aspirante tale, ecco; ma fa un gioco talmente sconclusionato ed inelegante che solo un pollo potrebbe cascarci. Detto ciò, io spero che valorizzatore non sia un pollo.
> Se lo è, ha di fronte a sè un destino ad hoc.
> ...


Scusa aveto letto male...
Ma non è un ginepraio...

è un vagineceo...


----------



## devastata (12 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ho passato innumerevoli bei momenti con lei, per me era la pupilla!!! lei continua dirmi "non sono più quella di una volta"...e io penso...ma allora di chi ero innamorato fino a un anno fa?
> la fiducia è difficile ridarla a una persona che non ha saputo rispettarla, ed io penso che se starò con lei il dubbio ci sarà sempre...perchè fin che ora "è fresca" ,che poi tanto fresca non è, è tutto più facile,ma poi..???
> ora vorrei prendere quello che viene e morta li, aspettando e confidando in momenti migliori...spero  solo di ritrovare la tanto desiderata e sospirata felicità! ho voglia di vivere altri momenti spensierati!
> *mi stupisce anche il fatto che lei mi dica che sta rinunciando a tanta gente ,anche ben messa economicamente*, per me...tra me e me penso...CAZZO CHE SACRIFICO!!! e penso che se vuoi una persona non esiste tempo ne distanza che tengano....
> ...


----------



## valorizzatore (15 Giugno 2013)

lei non riesce a capire perchè è dificle per me valorizzare quello che le sta facendo per me....io le dico che la fiducia di una perosna si merita e si guadagna col tempo,e ora come ora non riesco a farmi entrare in testa che quello che mi dice sia vero...o per lo meno non riesco a valorizzarlo come lei vorrebbe...ma dal resto non riesco a farlo nemmeno con le altre persone che magari mi fanno qualche complimento, faccio fatica a credere alla gente...questa situazione mi ha catapultato i uno stato di diffidenza totale...
inoltre penso...io ha dato il massimo per questa relazione, e se ho dato il massimo prima e non è stato apprezzato,ora che sto meso così quanto ci vorrà per ritornare a dare il massimo...? ne vale la pena...per me è difficile mettermi via questa situazione sopratutto con una persona che mi puntail dito contro e contnua a trovare una motivazione per giustificarsi...
io le ho detto che se non se la sente di portare avanti unrapporto così travagliato è meglio che per un po non ci si sente e non ci si vede..alemeno così non avrà nessuno che le fa venire in mente cosa ha combinato...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> lei non riesce a capire perchè è dificle per me valorizzare quello che le sta facendo per me....io le dico che la fiducia di una perosna si merita e si guadagna col tempo,e ora come ora non riesco a farmi entrare in testa che quello che mi dice sia vero...o per lo meno non riesco a valorizzarlo come lei vorrebbe...ma dal resto non riesco a farlo nemmeno con le altre persone che magari mi fanno qualche complimento, faccio fatica a credere alla gente...questa situazione mi ha catapultato i uno stato di diffidenza totale...
> inoltre penso...io ha dato il massimo per questa relazione, e se ho dato il massimo prima e non è stato apprezzato,ora che sto meso così quanto ci vorrà per ritornare a dare il massimo...? ne vale la pena...per me è difficile mettermi via questa situazione sopratutto con una persona che mi puntail dito contro e contnua a trovare una motivazione per giustificarsi...
> io le ho detto che se non se la sente di portare avanti unrapporto così travagliato è meglio che per un po non ci si sente e non ci si vede..alemeno così non avrà nessuno che le fa venire in mente cosa ha combinato...


Una relazione funziona perché funziona non perché si dà il massimo. Si deve dare quel che è naturale dare e che è tanto in proporzione al sentimento che si prova. Ma questo lo sa chi il sentimento lo prova. Mi spiego: se si prepara la cena lo si può fare per amore o per bisogno di cibo e, visto che farlo per uno o per due non cambia, lo si fa per due. Poi sempre la stessa cosa si mangia.Il modo, la scelta degli ingredienti che l'altro preferisce, l'apparecchiatura possono essere segni tangibili che lo si è fatto per amore ma l'altro può anche non cogliere questi particolari. Tu quel che dai lo espliciti? E lei? E poi, al fin della fiera, se stai bene restate insieme, se no, no. Che obblighi hai?


----------



## valorizzatore (19 Giugno 2013)

il fatto è che non capisco proprio come fa ad amarmi ora! prima , sue parole, non le piaceva più passare il tempo con me e nemmeno ora fa di tutto per vedermi, non sono il primo della lista...è superficiale e se ce tempo e l occasione ci si vede sennò amen...più volte gli ho chiesto perchè non pensa a queste piccole coe che mi renderebbero più sicuro che quello che dice sia anche quello che pena veramente...
una persona che ama e che vuol bene non tradisce perchè sebbene ognuno abbia le sue ci si accetta come si è, conoscendo i pregi e i difetti dell altro e facendosi forza qui lati positivi della persona che hai di fianco e non su quelli negativi...
il punto è che mi sento come una persona che viene considerata solo quando ce nè l occasione, e se non ce l occasione lei non cerca di crearla...io purtrtooppo e per fortuna sono una perosna molto spontanea e quando avevao un problema, un presentimento gliene ho sempre parlato...perchè lei la vive così superficialemnte questa cosa...perchè al primo sentore di discorso serio abbandona i giochi e cerca di sviare il discorso...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> il fatto è che non capisco proprio come fa ad amarmi ora! prima , sue parole, non le piaceva più passare il tempo con me e nemmeno ora fa di tutto per vedermi, non sono il primo della lista...è superficiale e se ce tempo e l occasione ci si vede sennò amen...più volte gli ho chiesto perchè non pensa a queste piccole coe che mi renderebbero più sicuro che quello che dice sia anche quello che pena veramente...
> una persona che ama e che vuol bene non tradisce perchè sebbene ognuno abbia le sue ci si accetta come si è, conoscendo i pregi e i difetti dell altro e facendosi forza qui lati positivi della persona che hai di fianco e non su quelli negativi...
> il punto è che mi sento come una persona che viene considerata solo quando ce nè l occasione, e se non ce l occasione lei non cerca di crearla...io purtrtooppo e per fortuna sono una perosna molto spontanea e quando avevao un problema, un presentimento gliene ho sempre parlato...perchè lei la vive così superficialemnte questa cosa...perchè al primo sentore di discorso serio abbandona i giochi e cerca di sviare il discorso...


Stai convincendoti che è acerba? Noi ne siamo convinti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> avevo già presentato la mia storia...relazione di 4 anni e poi la mia malattia e lei che in quel periodo ha una relazione contemporaneamente anche con un altro..la storia dura 5 mesi e poi la scoperta.
> ora dopo continui tira e molla io sto uscendo con un altra ragazza che però con la quale non vedo futuro,non vedo amore(forse perchè ancora troppo presto). la mia ex è disperata,dice che ha capito che mi rivuole ma non so se lo faccia con il cuore o meno...io sono ancora scottato dall'accaduto, ho paura di ritornare su i miei passi in quanto io,persona molto orgogliosa, mi sentirei un emerito imbecille a stare con la donna che ,sebbene le voglia ancora molto bene, mi ha fatto soffrire come una cane bastonato e mi umiliato davanti ad un altro uomo...ora lei vorrebbe vedermi ma come potete immaginare non è che posso fare il doppio gioco,non lo trovo corretto e non è nel mio stile...io vorrei mettere le cose in chiaro con la nuova ragazza e poi pensare a me stesso e non di certo ritornare ORA nei miei passi...non mi sento pronto e ho il timore che il fatto venga fuori ogni volta che si discute...ho paura di non recuperare più la felicità perduta stando accanto alla donna che mi ha fatto un simile torto.
> *non so* più che fare...aiutooooo....


deciditi. è l'unica via. una decisione alla volta, nessun ripensamento. quindi "assumersi responsabilità". solo sì e no


----------



## valorizzatore (21 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> deciditi. è l'unica via. una decisione alla volta, nessun ripensamento. quindi "assumersi responsabilità". solo sì e no


non è facile essere decisi in queste situazioni, il più delle volte penso che se sto con lei non potrò mai essere sereno del tutto perchè se prima avevo una stima di lei che non aveva paragoni, mi dava sicurezza di essere l unico uomo, anche se comunque aveva occhi per altri come del resto sapevo che esistevano le altre pure io...il problema è stato quando ho perso stima e fiducia in lei...li è caduto tutto e la sicurezza che avevo in lei è andata persa...ora per riacquistarla bisogna lottare tanto, e chissa per quanto...il punto...io ci sto a passare ancora dei brutti momenti, investendo tempo, sentimento e fegato per poi ritrivare prima o poi una serenità interiore...prima o poi ci riderò sopra al fattaccio, ne sono sicuro...il problema è che lei, che dice che si è pentita e chi mi ama dice che non riesce più a sopportare i miei sbalzi d umore e il fatto che io pensi spesso a quallo che ha fatto in passato...
ora io non so davvero cosa fare ....


----------



## devastata (21 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> non è facile essere decisi in queste situazioni, il più delle volte penso che se sto con lei non potrò mai essere sereno del tutto perchè se prima avevo una stima di lei che non aveva paragoni, mi dava sicurezza di essere l unico uomo, anche se comunque aveva occhi per altri come del resto sapevo che esistevano le *altre pure io.*..il problema è stato quando ho perso stima e fiducia in lei...li è caduto tutto e la sicurezza che avevo in lei è andata persa...ora per riacquistarla bisogna lottare tanto, e chissa per quanto...il punto...io ci sto a passare ancora dei brutti momenti, investendo tempo, sentimento e fegato per poi ritrivare prima o poi una serenità interiore...prima o poi ci riderò sopra al fattaccio, ne sono sicuro...il problema è che lei, che dice che si è pentita e chi mi ama dice che non riesce più a sopportare i miei sbalzi d umore e il fatto che io pensi spesso a quallo che ha fatto in passato...
> ora io non so davvero cosa fare ....


Se ti ama DEVE SOPPORTARE I TUOI SBALZI D'UMORE causati dal suo comportamento, a meno che non l'abbia tradita anche tu, non è chiaro, in quel caso, siete pari. Dovreste soffrire meno.


----------



## valorizzatore (21 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se ti ama DEVE SOPPORTARE I TUOI SBALZI D'UMORE causati dal suo comportamento, a meno che non l'abbia tradita anche tu, non è chiaro, in quel caso, siete pari. Dovreste soffrire meno.


io non mi sono mai permesso di tradirla quando stavo con lei...non nego che da quando non siamo più quelli di prima mi sono preso i miei spazi e mi sono fatto le mie scappatelle...però in 4 anni non ho mai pensato di tradirla anche se lei non mostrava il desiderio che aveva nei primi 2 anni, e anche se io le facevo notare questo suo cambiamento...sembravamo sposati da 10 anni....e sinceramente a 25 anni vorrei ancora provare desiderio e passione per la mia partner e non essere ridotto a farlo solo quando comoda a lei...
poi da poco ha cominciato a rinfacciarmi il fatto che sono un ossessione per lei, l ho trascurata in passato e che ora è lei che vuole prendersi i suoi spazi...sembra che i ruoli csi siano invertiti...io che mi spacco in 4 per trovare il tempo di vederlòa e lei che vuole vedermi solo quando ce l occasione e quando ha del tempo libero...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> non è facile essere decisi in queste situazioni, il più delle volte penso che se sto con lei non potrò mai essere sereno del tutto perchè se prima avevo una stima di lei che non aveva paragoni, mi dava sicurezza di essere l unico uomo, anche se comunque aveva occhi per altri come del resto sapevo che esistevano le altre pure io...il problema è stato quando ho perso stima e fiducia in lei...li è caduto tutto e la sicurezza che avevo in lei è andata persa...ora per riacquistarla bisogna lottare tanto, e chissa per quanto...il punto...io ci sto a passare ancora dei brutti momenti, investendo tempo, sentimento e fegato per poi ritrivare prima o poi una serenità interiore...prima o poi ci riderò sopra al fattaccio, ne sono sicuro...il problema è che lei, che dice che si è pentita e chi mi ama dice che non riesce più a sopportare i miei sbalzi d umore e il fatto che io pensi spesso a quallo che ha fatto in passato...
> ora io non so davvero cosa fare ....





devastata ha detto:


> Se ti ama DEVE SOPPORTARE I TUOI SBALZI D'UMORE causati dal suo comportamento, a meno che non l'abbia tradita anche tu, non è chiaro, in quel caso, siete pari. Dovreste soffrire meno.


^^ Questo!


----------



## valorizzatore (24 Giugno 2013)

mi chiedo...ma ci sono casi in cui veramnete una donna riprende in mano una relazione perchè ha capito la lezione?
io di tutto questo ho paura che la sua sia soltanto stima in me stesso e il sia il classico comportamento da culo posato bene...e questo mi fa paura perchè se avessi ragione sarei in serio pericolo!


----------



## tesla (24 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> mi chiedo...ma ci sono casi in cui veramnete una donna riprende in mano una relazione perchè ha capito la lezione?
> io di tutto questo ho paura che la sua sia soltanto stima in me stesso e il sia il classico comportamento da culo posato bene...e questo mi fa paura perchè se avessi ragione sarei in serio pericolo!



credo ci siano percentuali, qualche donna riprende in mano la situazione (percentuale bassa ma esistente) altre hanno solo il sedere al calduccio e con una certa dose di cinismo-egoismo-egocentrismo *pizzico di bastardaggine* restano nella situazione comoda continuando a intrallazzare (percentuale maggiore).


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> io non mi sono mai permesso di tradirla quando stavo con lei...non nego che da quando non siamo più quelli di prima mi sono preso i miei spazi e mi sono fatto le mie scappatelle...però in 4 anni non ho mai pensato di tradirla anche se lei non mostrava il desiderio che aveva nei primi 2 anni, e anche se io le facevo notare questo suo cambiamento...sembravamo sposati da 10 anni....e sinceramente a 25 anni vorrei ancora provare desiderio e passione per la mia partner e non essere ridotto a farlo solo quando comoda a lei...
> poi da poco ha cominciato a rinfacciarmi il fatto che sono un ossessione per lei, l ho trascurata in passato e che ora è lei che vuole prendersi i suoi spazi...sembra che i ruoli csi siano invertiti...io che mi spacco in 4 per trovare il tempo di vederlòa e lei che vuole vedermi solo quando ce l occasione e quando ha del tempo libero...





valorizzatore ha detto:


> mi chiedo...ma ci sono casi in cui veramnete una donna riprende in mano una relazione perchè ha capito la lezione?
> io di tutto questo ho paura che la sua sia soltanto stima in me stesso e il sia il classico comportamento da culo posato bene...e questo mi fa paura perchè se avessi ragione sarei in serio pericolo!


Pensa a perché TU stai con lei nonostante tutto quello che scrivi.


----------



## valorizzatore (24 Giugno 2013)

sto con lei perchè è difficile per me staccarmi e pensare che dopo tutto quello che pensavo di averle trasmesso non sia rimasto nulla di me in lei e i quattro anni che abbiamo passato insieme non sono serviti da deterrente per fidarsi di me e non di un povero sconsolato maritino da consolare (dal quale , tra l altro, la mettevo in guardia) ..., come ho già scritto, le voglio ancora molto bene!!!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> sto con lei perchè è difficile per me staccarmi e pensare che dopo tutto quello che pensavo di averle trasmesso non sia rimasto nulla di me in lei e i quattro anni che abbiamo passato insieme non sono serviti da deterrente per fidarsi di me e non di un povero sconsolato maritino da consolare (dal quale , tra l altro, la mettevo in guardia) ..., come ho già scritto, le voglio ancora molto bene!!!


:unhappy:


----------



## valorizzatore (25 Giugno 2013)

ma i traditori come affrontano questi momenti? come deve comportarso um traditore per dare sicurezza al proprio partner,che cosa hanno fatto pur di star al fianco della persona che hanno ferito? pongo queste domande perchè non riesco a capire se sono io che non riesco a superare il drmma o se realmente gran parte delle persone che hanno subito questo torto stanno così...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> ma i traditori come affrontano questi momenti? come deve comportarso um traditore per dare sicurezza al proprio partner,che cosa hanno fatto pur di star al fianco della persona che hanno ferito? pongo queste domande perchè non riesco a capire se sono io che non riesco a superare il drmma o se realmente gran parte delle persone che hanno subito questo torto stanno così...


A lei non interessa come stai tu.


----------



## valorizzatore (27 Giugno 2013)

è questo il punto...ce un egoismo sfacciato di sottofondo...mi dice che è stanca di essere poc credibile...ma mi chiedo perchè mette sempre lei al primo posto, lo ha già fatto una volta e continua a farlo...io sto di merda da molto tempo e lei interessa solo star bene con se stessa! non ci capisco un cavolo...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> è questo il punto...ce un egoismo sfacciato di sottofondo...mi dice che è stanca di essere poc credibile...ma mi chiedo perchè mette sempre lei al primo posto, lo ha già fatto una volta e continua a farlo...io sto di merda da molto tempo e lei interessa solo star bene con se stessa! non ci capisco un cavolo...


Hai già capito da parecchio.


----------



## valorizzatore (28 Giugno 2013)

mi viene la voglia ogni giorno di dirle che è inutile che si sforzi a farmi andar bene per lei che tanto prima o poi quello che nonn posso darle io lo andrà a cercare da qualche altra parte...io sinceramente non voglio star male di nuovo, vorrei solo una persona che mi vuole sul serio e a cui vado bene così come sono, con i miei difetti (sopratuttto) e con i miei pregi...
devo solo trovare la forza e la convinzione che sto facendo la cosa giusta....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> mi viene la voglia ogni giorno di dirle che è inutile che si sforzi a farmi andar bene per lei che tanto prima o poi quello che nonn posso darle io lo andrà a cercare da qualche altra parte...io sinceramente non voglio star male di nuovo, vorrei solo una persona che mi vuole sul serio e a cui vado bene così come sono, con i miei difetti (sopratuttto) e con i miei pregi...
> devo solo trovare la forza e la convinzione che sto facendo la cosa giusta....


Il problema è che chiedi molto...
Credimi in prima istanza ho sempre trovato donne a cui vado bene così come sono...
Poi si accorgono che non sono esattamente come ero loro apparso
E iniziano i guai...

Al che ho fatto spallucce e mi sono detto io non sono fatto per la vita di coppia perchè scoppio o peggio faccio esplodere....

La cosa che stai facendo non è nè giusta nè sbagliata
Ma solo una cosa

Quando sfuggiremo alla logica dei dualismi sarà sempre troppo tardi...

Perfino le categorie pregi e difetti non sono assolute...

Una mi fa...
Ma dio conte...ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto che sei così dolce?

E io a lei...
Ma per forza tu stani da me la dolcezza...

Ma donna vedi di non tradirmi ricorda versione ufficiale...
Un gran maiale che più maiale non si può...

Pensa che vanno così in cortocircuito che...Conte ti faccio il caffè e me lo fanno dimenticandosi l'acqua nella moca...
Andiamo a pranzo e perdono la borsa....

E pensare che fino al momento prima erano vigili attente ipercontrollate....

Ah cosa non combinano i miei difetti alle donne...che cosa...


----------



## valorizzatore (28 Giugno 2013)

si beh, ne ho sentite di cotte e di crude uscire dalla bocca delle donne!!! 
- sei fantastico, ti volgio bene, ti amo....e poi...chi più coerente e chi meno ma alla fine sono i fatti che contano...le parole se le porta via il vento...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> si beh, ne ho sentite di cotte e di crude uscire dalla bocca delle donne!!!
> - sei fantastico, ti volgio bene, ti amo....e poi...chi più coerente e chi meno ma alla fine sono i fatti che contano...le parole se le porta via il vento...


Vero...
Ecco perchè chiedo sempre conto sui fatti...
E me ne frego delle parole...no?

I fatti dicono che....cosa ?

Dopo 8 mesi cosa dicono i fatti?


----------



## valorizzatore (29 Giugno 2013)

i fatti dicono che è meglio godersi questa situazione senza remori di stare male e di far star male...
prendere solo il meglio e non rendere conto a nesuno...
un po di sano egoismo non fa mai male in certe situazioni!


----------



## Scarlett (29 Giugno 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> i fatti dicono che è meglio godersi questa situazione senza remori di stare male e di far star male...
> prendere solo il meglio e non rendere conto a nesuno...
> un po di sano egoismo non fa mai male in certe situazioni!


Ciao! bentornato,
alla fine cosa hai deciso di fare? come state messi adesso?

Conte...ciau!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ciao! bentornato,
> alla fine cosa hai deciso di fare? come state messi adesso?
> 
> Conte...ciau!


Ciau...ma che bello sorellina...
Anche lui è arrivato alle mie stesse conclusioni...

Ohi i frutti sono questi...

Pitosto del pomo della discordia meglio un panino di sant'antonio no?


----------



## Scarlett (29 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciau...ma che bello sorellina...
> Anche lui è arrivato alle mie stesse conclusioni...
> 
> Ohi i frutti sono questi...
> ...


No aspetta..quale sono le tue stesse conclusioni?
E' rimasto con la tipa?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> No aspetta..quale sono le tue stesse conclusioni?
> E' rimasto con la tipa?


prendere il meglio da ogni situazione
Non rendere conto a nessuno.


----------



## valorizzatore (2 Luglio 2013)

il problema è che mi rendo conto che comportandomi così non posso avere una sicurezza, non ci si può lasciar andare, non si può amare.
sarebbe bello potersi fidare di nuovo di colei che mi ha letteralmente ucciso, ogni giorno è un supplizio, e non riesco a capire perchè dopo un anno ono ancora qui che mi faccio i film sui loro rapporti e questo mi fa cadere in un baratro di tristezza dal quale in certi momenti non rieco a venire fuori...inutile chiedere spiegazioni a lei,chiedere certezze, tirare fuori l argomento...lei si incazza e dice che devo metterci una pietra sopra...e io penso...grazie mille sai, facile stare dalla parte di chi l' ha combinata e non mettersi nei panni di chi l ha subita.
ma perchè tornare dopo che era tanto sicura di non volermi più! e ora torna dicendomi che sono io quello giusto...comodo ora...ma mi chiedo ma se l avessi fatto io?
lei mi dice che non è il caso di continuare se gli tiro fuori i discorsi di quello che è stata e di quello che ha fatto...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> il problema è che mi rendo conto che comportandomi così non posso avere una sicurezza, non ci si può lasciar andare, non si può amare.
> sarebbe bello potersi fidare di nuovo di colei che mi ha letteralmente ucciso, ogni giorno è un supplizio, e non riesco a capire perchè dopo un anno ono ancora qui che mi faccio i film sui loro rapporti e questo mi fa cadere in un baratro di tristezza dal quale in certi momenti non rieco a venire fuori...inutile chiedere spiegazioni a lei,chiedere certezze, tirare fuori l argomento...lei si incazza e dice che devo metterci una pietra sopra...e io penso...grazie mille sai, facile stare dalla parte di chi l' ha combinata e non mettersi nei panni di chi l ha subita.
> ma perchè tornare dopo che era tanto sicura di non volermi più! e ora torna dicendomi che sono io quello giusto...comodo ora...ma mi chiedo ma se l avessi fatto io?
> lei mi dice che non è il caso di continuare se gli tiro fuori i discorsi di quello che è stata e di quello che ha fatto...


Scegli quel che ti fa stare bene.


----------



## valorizzatore (3 Luglio 2013)

quello che mi renderebbe felice sarebbe cancellare il passato...purtroppo non si può...avrei tanto bisogno di staccare un po dal sentirla tutti i giorni, questo fatto mi ha lasciato un amaro in bocca estremo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> quello che mi renderebbe felice sarebbe cancellare il passato...purtroppo non si può...avrei tanto bisogno di staccare un po dal sentirla tutti i giorni, questo fatto mi ha lasciato un amaro in bocca estremo.


Stacca. Potresti sorprenderti di scoprire che stai benissimo


----------



## valorizzatore (3 Luglio 2013)

devo trovare la forza....


----------



## tesla (3 Luglio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> devo trovare la forza....


da qualche parte si trova


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

a dire il vero, è una cosa di testa. 
te lo devi imporre e poi reagisci di conseguenza. 

cosa speri nel sentirla tutti i giorni?
ti da qualcosa? 
ti fa sentire meglio? 


sienne


----------



## valorizzatore (5 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a dire il vero, è una cosa di testa.
> te lo devi imporre e poi reagisci di conseguenza.
> ...


diciamo che ora come ora non me la sentro di tuffarmi a capofitto in una cosa che ni ha già fatto male in precedenza....la sento tutti i giorni perchè lei pensa di darmi sicurezza facendo così, ma in realtà ci sono giorni in cui la sento volentieri e altri che non vorrei proprio sentirla.
lei l ha fatta grossa, non ha capito proprio un fico secco di me dimostrandosi una persona superficiale e subdola.
il problema è che sono legato molto a lei e non riesco a non volerle bene...
però allo stesso tempo nonj mi sento desiderato a tal punto, mi sembra che tutto sia come sempre...la routine dei soliti 4 anni passati insieme...non è cambiato nulla se non il fatto che la fiducia in lei è persa e che ci vorrà molto ptempo per capire se vale la pena fidarsi di nuovo...


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> diciamo che ora come ora non me la sentro di tuffarmi a capofitto in una cosa che ni ha già fatto male in precedenza....la sento tutti i giorni perchè lei pensa di darmi sicurezza facendo così, ma in realtà ci sono giorni in cui la sento volentieri e altri che non vorrei proprio sentirla.
> lei l ha fatta grossa, non ha capito proprio un fico secco di me dimostrandosi una persona superficiale e subdola.
> il problema è che sono legato molto a lei e non riesco a non volerle bene...
> però allo stesso tempo nonj mi sento desiderato a tal punto, mi sembra che tutto sia come sempre...la routine dei soliti 4 anni passati insieme...non è cambiato nulla se non il fatto che la fiducia in lei è persa e che ci vorrà molto ptempo per capire se vale la pena fidarsi di nuovo...


Ciao,

affinché non sai cosa vuoi o cosa provi o quanto riesci a recuperare ... 
direi di continuare. almeno riconosci, com'è ... ora sta a te, scoprire
se ti basta ... 

ma tu, lo dici a lei, che desideri dei cambiamenti? o te lo aspetti e basta?
la fiducia ... non ritorna da sé, o la prendi come è, o parli affinché capisce ...
perché mi sembra di capire, che tanto bene, tutto sommato, non ti faccia ... 

sienne


----------



## valorizzatore (31 Luglio 2013)

eccomi qui di nuovo con i soliti aggiornamenti...sono affezionato a questo tipo di routine che mi aiuta molto ad aprire gli occhi e a sfogarmi senza problemi...sopratutto perchè come risposte ho delle risposte prive di ogni pregiudizio...
allora...stando un po da soli con noi stessi, scelta presa da me, mi ha fatto solo peggio!!
mi manca da morire ma allo stesso tempo non riesco a pensarla come un tempo!! mi vengono in mente le scene più disparate e mi chiedo...ma che cazzo ci faccio con una che ha avuto la forza di farmi tutto ciò???
mi ha confermato che in quel periodo non mi amava più e che però comunque stava bene con lui anche in intimità.
poi ha scoperto , eio dico cazzo che scoperta, che lui raccontava un mucchio di cazzate riguardanti lui e la sua famiglia per portare la povera ingenua di turno nella sua ragnatela!
ma io mi chiedo ma sapevi che cosa stavi facendo, e sapevi che ero stato chiaro sull argomento e che non avrei tollerato una simile scelta!!! lei accetta il distacco e si fa i benamati cavoli suoi, in quanto sostiene che le mie continue parole riguardanti il fatto la fanno star male, che non è più quella ragazza che si conportava così e che vorrebbe da me una considerazione diversa da quella che tutt ora ho di lei...cioè che si è dimostrata una persona che il bel viso e il cattivo gioco...
e mi chiedo perchè una come lei che ha dei fondamenti così radicati in famiglia è andata a mettersi in mezzo in una relazione c osì contratysnate da quel che dovrebbe far per lei...
il fatto è che il mio sentimento è forte ma mi fa male il fatto che per lei non sono stato un motivo valido per tener dueo e superare i momenti difficili insieme.
inoltre i rappiorti col maschione di turno li avuti senza protezione e senza contraccettivo per cui provate fregandosene delle possibile conseguenze che non sto qui a elecarvi....
come cavola fa una donna che ha provato simili emozioni con un altro uomo a voler tornare con l uomo che non amava più??? ma mi chiedo perchèèè??? ti serviva farmi così tanto male per poi ritornare nei tuoi passi ora che è tutto compromesso...????


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> poi ha scoperto , eio dico cazzo che scoperta, che lui raccontava un mucchio di cazzate riguardanti lui e la sua famiglia per portare la povera ingenua di turno nella sua ragnatela!
> 
> come cavola fa una donna che ha provato simili emozioni con un altro uomo a voler tornare con l uomo che non amava più??? ma mi chiedo perchèèè??? ti serviva farmi così tanto male per poi ritornare nei tuoi passi ora che è tutto compromesso...????


Visto che Lothar ha ragione?
Lei fu fagiana...
E la volpe ti si magna...

Visto?
Ci sono donne così abbagliate dalla "sincerità" che sono disposte a credere ogni cosa che a loro aggrada...


----------



## erab (31 Luglio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> eccomi qui di nuovo con i soliti aggiornamenti...sono affezionato a questo tipo di routine che mi aiuta molto ad aprire gli occhi e a sfogarmi senza problemi...sopratutto perchè come risposte ho delle risposte prive di ogni pregiudizio...
> allora...stando un po da soli con noi stessi, scelta presa da me, mi ha fatto solo peggio!!
> mi manca da morire ma allo stesso tempo non riesco a pensarla come un tempo!! mi vengono in mente le scene più disparate e mi chiedo...ma che cazzo ci faccio con una che ha avuto la forza di farmi tutto ciò???
> mi ha confermato che in quel periodo non mi amava più e che però comunque stava bene con lui anche in intimità.
> ...


Scusa ma il problema non è più il tradimento.
Ti rendi conto che ha messo in pericolo la tua vita per una scopata?
Vuoi veramente avere ancora a che fare con una persona del genere?


----------



## tesla (31 Luglio 2013)

se c'è una cosa che ho detestato più del tradimento, delle bugie, del fatto di essermi sentita "non abbastanza", di troppo in certe situazioni, è stata quell'aria di orgoglio mentre mi parlava a distanza di tempo, quel tenere alta la testa come a significare "beh l'ho fatto",  e poi un'altra frase che mi ha voluto sottolineare "quando sei ferita ti sai difendere bene eh, mi ha detto delle cose forti" con l'aria offesa.

ecco, in quel momento mi ha fatto più schifo di prima, perchè essere altezzosi e tirarsela in quei momenti è proprio da carogne.
e mi sembra quasi che tua moglie una ripassatina di lustro se la dia, si prende il lusso di dirti "che non ti amava più", di ferirti ancora con questi atteggiamenti. 
bello schifo, sinceramente (come il mio)
ti manca ora, lascia passare tempo e acqua sotto i ponti


----------



## Camomilla (31 Luglio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> eccomi qui di nuovo con i soliti aggiornamenti...sono affezionato a questo tipo di routine che mi aiuta molto ad aprire gli occhi e a sfogarmi senza problemi...sopratutto perchè come risposte ho delle risposte prive di ogni pregiudizio...
> allora...stando un po da soli con noi stessi, scelta presa da me, mi ha fatto solo peggio!!
> mi manca da morire ma allo stesso tempo non riesco a pensarla come un tempo!! mi vengono in mente le scene più disparate e mi chiedo...ma che cazzo ci faccio con una che ha avuto la forza di farmi tutto ciò???
> mi ha confermato che in quel periodo non mi amava più e che però comunque stava bene con lui anche in intimità.
> ...


Ciao,purtroppo è difficile rispondere a certe domande che mi faccio anch'io...quando non amano più e ritornano indietro saranno sinceri?Si può tornare ad amare una persona per la quale non si provava più nulla?Mah....


----------



## tesla (31 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ciao,purtroppo è difficile rispondere a certe domande che mi faccio anch'io...quando non amano più e ritornano indietro saranno sinceri?Si può tornare ad amare una persona per la quale non si provava più nulla?Mah....


io dico di no.
per me è solo abitudine, affetto, sicurezza, paura dell'ignoto


----------



## Camomilla (31 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io dico di no.
> per me è solo abitudine, affetto, sicurezza, paura dell'ignoto


Anch'io penso di no...c'e chi preferisce ritornare tra braccia sicure piuttosto che prendere in mano le redini della propria vita..per quanto?


----------



## valorizzatore (1 Agosto 2013)

io ovviamente ero e sono tutt ora innamorato di lei ma la vivo in maniera ormai rassegnata che se ha fatto quello che ha fatto un motivo ci deve pur essere...lei parla di errore...ma un errore  non vuol dire portare avanti una storia per 5 mesi e èpretendere poi che dall' altra parte ci si accontenti di una stupida motivazione come è " è stato un erore"...un erore è una cosa non calcolata, un imprevisto...ma lei sapeva bene cosa e con chi stava facendo quelle porcate...vendetta odio e rancore ...bello schifo dalla persona che ami...qualcosa si sarà pur ripetuto in quella testa per riuscire ad avere la forza per fare tutto...per andarer avanti e per mentirmi...e io li intanto che cercavo di straviarla, portarla in giro e farle passare  momenti che pensavo avesso un valore inestimabile per lei...e invece sono stato solo unpovero illuso...
è vero che ha messo a repentaglio la mia vita, la mia famiglia e tutto il resto...senza remori e senza feni inibitori...se lo portava pure a casa nel lettone dei suoi...
lei non so cosa abbia raccontato ai suoi ma a quanto pare non sannò un cavolo in quanto non volgiono più saperne di me...alla fine passerò io dalla parte del cattivo e li della povera indifesa...POCO IMPORTA!
io la amo e sono in pace con me stesso sapendo che l ho amata e rispettata per tutti il tempo!
il ritorno di lei non è interpretabile da me...non capisco perchè DOVEVI anzi DOVEVATE proprio a tutti i costi farmi del male...cazzo è un anno che sono uno straccio...e chi l ha passata sa cosa vuol dire!


----------



## ilnikko (1 Agosto 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> io ovviamente ero e sono tutt ora innamorato di lei ma la vivo in maniera ormai rassegnata che se ha fatto quello che ha fatto un motivo ci deve pur essere...*lei parla di errore...ma un errore non vuol dire portare avanti una storia per 5 mesi e èpretendere poi che dall' altra parte ci si accontenti di una stupida motivazione come è " è stato un erore"*...un erore è una cosa non calcolata, un imprevisto...ma lei sapeva bene cosa e con chi stava facendo quelle porcate...vendetta odio e rancore ...bello schifo dalla persona che ami...qualcosa si sarà pur ripetuto in quella testa per riuscire ad avere la forza per fare tutto...per andarer avanti e per mentirmi...e io li intanto che cercavo di straviarla, portarla in giro e farle passare momenti che pensavo avesso un valore inestimabile per lei...e invece sono stato solo unpovero illuso...
> è vero che ha messo a repentaglio la mia vita, la mia famiglia e tutto il resto...senza remori e senza feni inibitori...se lo portava pure a casa nel lettone dei suoi...
> lei non so cosa abbia raccontato ai suoi ma a quanto pare non sannò un cavolo in quanto non volgiono più saperne di me...alla fine passerò io dalla parte del cattivo e li della povera indifesa...POCO IMPORTA!
> io la amo e sono in pace con me stesso sapendo che l ho amata e rispettata per tutti il tempo!
> il ritorno di lei non è interpretabile da me...non capisco perchè DOVEVI anzi DOVEVATE proprio a tutti i costi farmi del male...*cazzo è un anno che sono uno straccio...e chi l ha passata sa cosa vuol dire*!


So bene di cosa parli..anche mia moglie mi dice "è stato un errore". Tradire per me era e restera' sempre una scelta. Non uno sbaglio.


----------



## valorizzatore (1 Agosto 2013)

resterà sempre una scelta anche per me!!! si sa a cosa si va in contro e quali sono le conseguenze!! per cui ci si prende ognuno le proprie responsabilità!


----------



## eagle (1 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> So bene di cosa parli..anche mia moglie mi dice "è stato un errore". Tradire per me era e restera' sempre una scelta. Non uno sbaglio.


E' uno sbaglio consapevole


----------



## valorizzatore (1 Agosto 2013)

è una scelta che si sa a priori essere sbagliata ma la si fa lo stesso per motivi che solo la testa del traditore sa...


----------



## eagle (1 Agosto 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> è una scelta che si sa a priori essere sbagliata ma la si fa lo stesso per motivi che solo la testa del traditore sa...


Secondo me i motivi sono abbastanza facili da individuare. Quando ho chiesto a mia moglie, che per inciso ancora non ha ammesso essere stato un errore, cosa pensava in quei momenti, lei beatamente mi ha risposto: "In quei momenti pensavo solo a me". Chi tradisce lo fa in modo consapevole ed egoistico. Poi magari con il tempo può rendersi conto di aver commesso un errore...


----------



## valorizzatore (1 Agosto 2013)

vorrei vederli nella situazione inversa sti poveri traditori....


----------



## eagle (1 Agosto 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> vorrei vederli nella situazione inversa sti poveri traditori....


E tu faglielo vedere


----------



## valorizzatore (1 Agosto 2013)

non so ce la farei a farle del male....


----------



## malox_70 (2 Agosto 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> stava bene con lui anche in intimità.
> poi ha scoperto , eio dico cazzo che scoperta, che lui raccontava un mucchio di cazzate riguardanti lui e la sua famiglia


Quindi sei un ripiego.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Quindi sei un ripiego.


Lui valorizza...
Na banconota falsa...:up::up::up:


----------



## malox_70 (2 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui valorizza...
> Na banconota falsa...:up::up::up:


Potrebbe partire da qui per trovare la forza che cerca per staccarsene.
Sapere di essere il Ripiego (perchè lui le ha detto solo stronzate...e se invece lui avesse avuto intenzioni serie? A quest'ora lei con chi stava?) e non avere prole da accudire sono elementi che dovrebbero rendere tutto dannatamente semplice.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Potrebbe partire da qui per trovare la forza che cerca per staccarsene.
> Sapere di essere il Ripiego (perchè lui le ha detto solo stronzate...e se invece lui avesse avuto intenzioni serie? A quest'ora lei con chi stava?) e non avere prole da accudire sono elementi che dovrebbero rendere tutto dannatamente semplice.


Se non ci fossi passato...
Se non ci fossi passato...

E se ci ripenso mi disgusto di me stesso...

Al pensiero che mi facevo andare bene tutto...pur di avere delle briciole...

Ma il detto di mio nonno era vero...

Quando torna na dona sappi che la minestra riscaldà non è mai bona.


----------



## malox_70 (2 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se ci ripenso mi disgusto di me stesso...
> 
> Al pensiero che mi facevo andare bene tutto...pur di avere delle briciole...


Umiliarsi per amore non è mai degradante. Se ti riguardi dopo, quando non sei più innamorato, ti rivedi patetico, ma non è così.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Umiliarsi per amore non è mai degradante. Se ti riguardi dopo, quando non sei più innamorato, ti rivedi patetico, ma non è così.


Ma qualo amore...ma qualo amore...
Solo na perniciosa ossession in testa...ma qualo amore...

Se na persona ti vuole bene 
Non avrà MAI bisogno che tu ti umilii per lei...

E che casso di amore è....
Quando la sua unica tangibile manifestazione
é:

Umiliare l'orgoglio e la dignità dell'amato per sentire la figa che si bagna al pensiero...
Ah Dio...che potere immenso che ho su di lui.

Dei su...

Porco can se mi sono rivisto patetico...ma proprio...

E con le risate degli amici che ti dicevano...

Ma quanto stupido a credere a quelle fandonie...ma che stupido...tuuuuuuu...

Ma si vede che dovevo passare anca par de lì eh?

Che ne so io?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Umiliarsi per amore non è mai degradante. Se ti riguardi dopo, quando non sei più innamorato, ti rivedi patetico, ma non è così.



Vero, caro il mio Malox

hai ragione al 100%


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Vero, caro il mio Malox
> 
> hai ragione al 100%


Mah...manie in te la testa...mah...
Amore de coa...mah...


----------



## valorizzatore (2 Agosto 2013)

sinceramente penso che se una persona mi desidera a tal punto di ritornare nei suoi passi dopo un umiliazione gratuita simile le basterebbe sapre che dall altra parte ce sentimento vero e profondo per subirsi e risubirsi le conseguenza del SUO tradimento fin che tutto passa in secondo piano. il tempo fa miracoli...ma fin che è più importante sentirsi superiori e mai cedere un po di umiltà e avere la dignità di andare via fin che serve a testa bassa (visto che la cazzata l ha fatta lei) non si andrà da nessuna parte...
in poche parole lei vuole che io ci metta una pietra sopra per inizire un rapporto nuovo come se non fosse successo nulla....ma io mi chiedo...ma sono pirla o cosa??
prima di fidarmi di lei, nel mio inconscio e pensare che stia con me per che mi vuole sul serio, penso che ci volgia un bel po di tempo!!!
a me fa schifo pensare che io ero li a farmi andar bene tutto di lei e a metterci il cuore mentre lei era che si scopazzava passionalmente l altro povero colgione che ora si è pure separato dalla moglie dopo due anni di matrimonio lasciandosi alle spalle 3 figli....che pollo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> sinceramente penso che se una persona mi desidera a tal punto di ritornare nei suoi passi dopo un umiliazione gratuita simile le basterebbe sapre che dall altra parte ce sentimento vero e profondo per subirsi e risubirsi le conseguenza del SUO tradimento fin che tutto passa in secondo piano. il tempo fa miracoli...ma fin che è più importante sentirsi superiori e mai cedere un po di umiltà e avere la dignità di andare via fin che serve a testa bassa (visto che la cazzata l ha fatta lei) non si andrà da nessuna parte...
> in poche parole lei vuole che io ci metta una pietra sopra per inizire un rapporto nuovo come se non fosse successo nulla....ma io mi chiedo...ma sono pirla o cosa??
> prima di fidarmi di lei, nel mio inconscio e pensare che stia con me per che mi vuole sul serio, penso che ci volgia un bel po di tempo!!!
> a me fa schifo pensare che io ero li a farmi andar bene tutto di lei e a metterci il cuore mentre lei era che si scopazzava passionalmente l altro povero colgione che ora si è pure separato dalla moglie dopo due anni di matrimonio lasciandosi alle spalle 3 figli....che pollo!!!


COme la fai dura e difficile no?
Ma perchè non fai come dice lei eh?
Ok riparti con un rapporto nuovo...

Ma almeno sai che lei non è una fedele no?

E ti metti il cuore in pace eh?

Sai una cosa?
Se io sto con una donna a me interessa solo che lei stia bene con me e che stiamo bene assieme

Che mi possa anche essere fedele...scusami...ma è proprio l'ultimo dei miei pensieri...

Io al tuo posto
Se ci tengo a lei
Ci metterei proprio una pietra sopra...

Invece SEMBRA che a te freghi più delle corna che hai che non di lei eh?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

*Ma poi...*

Sempre per la serie il Mondo come Volontà e Rappresentazione...

Vi passa mai per la testa che quando finalmente poniamo lo sguardo sull'amante di nostra moglie e su nostra moglie, non riusciamo a vedere i nostri eroi così come si vedono loro?

Avete mai pensato che due adulti sposati che si fanno una storia con un'altra persona lo fanno nel tentativo di evadere dall'amore vissuto nel quotidiano?

Si creano un alveolo fantastico in cui magari due pori sfigati si trasformano in due principi no?

E lo fanno volentieri perchè tanto sanno di non avere futuro, sanno di non aver impegnato un casso ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ovvio mica pensano di rischiare tutto no?

Ma che cosa pensiamo di vedere o di trovare?
Esseri superlativi eh?

Se ci immaginiamo che di necessità lei ci ha tradito con un uomo meraviglioso meglio di noi, è solo la nostra distimia a parlare eh?

Piuttosto a mio avviso ci vorrebbe una benevola indulgenza verso nostra moglie che ci fa dire...

ma guardela a 40 anni suonati dove è andata a perdersi come na cretina...si vede che è un rigurgito di adolescenza..

Mai pensato che lei ha avuto bisogno proprio di un lui che non siamo noi, perchè noi certo non potevamo essere quel lui? Perchè mica noi, poveri mariti, potevamo essere un bel tenebroso che arriva nella notte no?

L'unica cosa, secondo me, che ci deve fregare è capire se ci vuole bene sul serio o no.
Tutto il resto, a mio avviso, non ci deve fregare.

Ah si vero...
Se ci volesse davvero bene...non sarebbe mai andà in leto con un altro..
Ah si vero...
Mah...mah...mah...


----------



## malox_70 (2 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma guardela a 40 anni suonati dove è andata a perdersi come na cretina...si vede che è un rigurgito di adolescenza..
> 
> Mai pensato che lei ha avuto bisogno proprio di un lui che non siamo noi, perchè noi certo non potevamo essere quel lui? Perchè mica noi, poveri mariti, potevamo essere un bel tenebroso che arriva nella notte no?
> 
> ...


Parole sante. Purtroppo il partner di lunga data lo sfarfallio nella panza non lo dà più. Le sensazioni dell'innamoramento non ci sono più. Io in effetti sono molto indulgente; ma rispetto anche chi non lo è.
L'ideale sarebbe una delle due strade:
1) Hai capito la stronzetta? Ha svirgolato e si è fatta la storiella. Bon, ti perdono e,anzi, quasi quasi ti stimo. Meglio avere una donna un po' zoccola che una moglie ciabattosa e senza fantasie. Da oggi allora ce la spassiamo. 
2) Ok, capisco tutto ma non ce la faccio. Ciao. Addio. I pupi nel w.e, affido congiunto, etc. etc. Io esco (gneeeek) e non torno più (SBAM).

E' la via di mezzo che uccide. Resto ma mi stai sul culo per quello che hai fatto. Ti amo ma non ti perdono. O ti perdono ma non ti amo più. Tirare innanzi soffrendo come cani per anni; credere di esserne usciti e invece manco per niente.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Parole sante. Purtroppo il partner di lunga data lo sfarfallio nella panza non lo dà più. Le sensazioni dell'innamoramento non ci sono più. Io in effetti sono molto indulgente; ma rispetto anche chi non lo è.
> L'ideale sarebbe una delle due strade:
> 1) Hai capito la stronzetta? Ha svirgolato e si è fatta la storiella. Bon, ti perdono e,anzi, quasi quasi ti stimo. Meglio avere una donna un po' zoccola che una moglie ciabattosa e senza fantasie. Da oggi allora ce la spassiamo.
> 2) Ok, capisco tutto ma non ce la faccio. Ciao. Addio. I pupi nel w.e, affido congiunto, etc. etc. Io esco (gneeeek) e non torno più (SBAM).
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
E raccontarsela vieppiù.


----------



## valorizzatore (3 Agosto 2013)

un po di periodo spasso ci farà bene...poi se la sorte e la buona volontà ci farà tornare sui nostri passi benvenga...io le voglio un bene dell anima, lei sapeva e me lo dice che io non la avrei mai tradita...forse pecca di un po troppa superbia...forse pensa di valere molto e che quindi non si meritava una persona che le faceva notare che stava lanciando dei segnali equivoci alle persone sbagliate e che sapeva bene controllare i suoi istinti da animala...
il fatto di aver trovato una persona che per i suoi comodi l ha fatta sentire la più grane gnocca della terra,la persona più rsponsabile di questo mondo e in grado di dare consigli utili l ha messa su un piano moooolto più alto rispetto a quello era stata fin d ora..si sentiva superiore perchè una persona di piu vecchi di lei le dava modo di esprimersi nella maniera in cui volava essere considerata...
il problema...tutte cazzate...alla fine la perosna che si è fatta i suoi comodi, prendendo per il culo lei e me, è passata pure per quella che in quel periodo le dava consigli utili per attraversare un periodo brutto che stava passando (suo padre doveva subire una grossa operazione) e che la ha aiuttata ad attraversare situazioni difficili e io invece sono passato per quella che la trascurava....
un altro problema...l'incoerenza...tutto ciò è stato mosso per una rabbia e invidia repressa nei miei confronti...voleva farmela pagare in poche parole e farmi notare "guarda questo come mi tratta, coke una principessa sul pisello, e guardati tu...preso come sei,malato zoppo non riesci a fare un cazzo per rendermi felice....e io penso...grazie ar cazzzo...
purtroppo quando uan persona è presuntuosa spesso è anche egoista e qusti ne sono i risultati...non valorizzare nulla di quello che si ha e cercare sempre qualcosa in  più...ora però vorrebbe tornare indietro...si è accorta che è aveva considerato solo una piccola porzione del pacchetto che ero io e che insieme alla parte che a lei non piaceva di me ha perso altre cosa che un tempo ai suoi occhi mi rendevano speciale...io dico SUPERFICIALITà...


----------



## eagle (3 Agosto 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> un po di periodo spasso ci farà bene...poi se la sorte e la buona volontà ci farà tornare sui nostri passi benvenga...io le voglio un bene dell anima, lei sapeva e me lo dice che io non la avrei mai tradita...forse pecca di un po troppa superbia...forse pensa di valere molto e che quindi non si meritava una persona che le faceva notare che stava lanciando dei segnali equivoci alle persone sbagliate e che sapeva bene controllare i suoi istinti da animala...il fatto di aver trovato una persona che per i suoi comodi l ha fatta sentire la più grane gnocca della terra,la persona più rsponsabile di questo mondo e in grado di dare consigli utili l ha messa su un piano moooolto più alto rispetto a quello era stata fin d ora..si sentiva superiore perchè una persona di piu vecchi di lei le dava modo di esprimersi nella maniera in cui volava essere considerata...il problema...tutte cazzate...alla fine la perosna che si è fatta i suoi comodi, prendendo per il culo lei e me, è passata pure per quella che in quel periodo le dava consigli utili per attraversare un periodo brutto che stava passando (suo padre doveva subire una grossa operazione) e che la ha aiuttata ad attraversare situazioni difficili e io invece sono passato per quella che la trascurava....un altro problema...l'incoerenza...tutto ciò è stato mosso per una rabbia e invidia repressa nei miei confronti...voleva farmela pagare in poche parole e farmi notare "guarda questo come mi tratta, coke una principessa sul pisello, e guardati tu...preso come sei,malato zoppo non riesci a fare un cazzo per rendermi felice....e io penso...grazie ar cazzzo...purtroppo quando uan persona è presuntuosa spesso è anche egoista e qusti ne sono i risultati...non valorizzare nulla di quello che si ha e cercare sempre qualcosa in  più...ora però vorrebbe tornare indietro...si è accorta che è aveva considerato solo una piccola porzione del pacchetto che ero io e che insieme alla parte che a lei non piaceva di me ha perso altre cosa che un tempo ai suoi occhi mi rendevano speciale...io dico SUPERFICIALITà...


Stai parlando di mia moglie? No, lei non si e' (ancora) accorta di aver sbagliato.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Stai parlando di mia moglie? No, lei non si e' (ancora) accorta di aver sbagliato.





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma dei Eagle...
Lei dentro sè stessa SA benissimo di aver sbagliato...

Ma forse conosciamo una moglie che ammetta di aver sbagliato davanti a suo marito?

Ma che moglie sarebbe?

Forse che Eva difronte a Dio ammette di aver sbagliato?
NO.

Il serpente mi ha ingannata!

Leggi la storia di Mafalda...

Eagle...dai su...

Per noi mariti è importante vincere la guerra no?
E lasciare la coppa a lei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (3 Agosto 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Parole sante. Purtroppo il partner di lunga data lo sfarfallio nella panza non lo dà più. Le sensazioni dell'innamoramento non ci sono più. Io in effetti sono molto indulgente; ma rispetto anche chi non lo è.
> L'ideale sarebbe una delle due strade:
> 1) Hai capito la stronzetta? Ha svirgolato e si è fatta la storiella. Bon, ti perdono e,anzi, quasi quasi ti stimo. Meglio avere una donna un po' zoccola che una moglie ciabattosa e senza fantasie. Da oggi allora ce la spassiamo.
> 2) Ok, capisco tutto ma non ce la faccio. Ciao. Addio. I pupi nel w.e, affido congiunto, etc. etc. Io esco (gneeeek) e non torno più (SBAM).
> ...


Se ci fossero delle FAQ in questo forum, questo post meriterebbe la prima pagina.


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> Parole sante. Purtroppo il partner di lunga data lo sfarfallio nella panza non lo dà più. Le sensazioni dell'innamoramento non ci sono più. Io in effetti sono molto indulgente; ma rispetto anche chi non lo è.
> L'ideale sarebbe una delle due strade:
> 1) Hai capito la stronzetta? Ha svirgolato e si è fatta la storiella. Bon, ti perdono e,anzi, quasi quasi ti stimo. Meglio avere una donna un po' zoccola che una moglie ciabattosa e senza fantasie. Da oggi allora ce la spassiamo.
> 2) Ok, capisco tutto ma non ce la faccio. Ciao. Addio. I pupi nel w.e, affido congiunto, etc. etc. Io esco (gneeeek) e non torno più (SBAM).
> ...



santissime parole


----------



## Innominata (3 Agosto 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> un po di periodo spasso ci farà bene...poi se la sorte e la buona volontà ci farà tornare sui nostri passi benvenga...io le voglio un bene dell anima, lei sapeva e me lo dice che io non la avrei mai tradita...forse pecca di un po troppa superbia...forse pensa di valere molto e che quindi non si meritava una persona che le faceva notare che stava lanciando dei segnali equivoci alle persone sbagliate e che sapeva bene controllare i suoi istinti da animala...
> il fatto di aver trovato una persona che per i suoi comodi l ha fatta sentire la più grane gnocca della terra,la persona più rsponsabile di questo mondo e in grado di dare consigli utili l ha messa su un piano moooolto più alto rispetto a quello era stata fin d ora..si sentiva superiore perchè una persona di piu vecchi di lei le dava modo di esprimersi nella maniera in cui volava essere considerata...
> il problema...tutte cazzate...alla fine la perosna che si è fatta i suoi comodi, prendendo per il culo lei e me, è passata pure per quella che in quel periodo le dava consigli utili per attraversare un periodo brutto che stava passando (suo padre doveva subire una grossa operazione) e che la ha aiuttata ad attraversare situazioni difficili e io invece sono passato per quella che la trascurava....
> un altro problema...l'incoerenza...tutto ciò è stato mosso per una rabbia e invidia repressa nei miei confronti...voleva farmela pagare in poche parole e farmi notare "guarda questo come mi tratta, coke una principessa sul pisello, e guardati tu...preso come sei,malato zoppo non riesci a fare un cazzo per rendermi felice....e io penso...grazie ar cazzzo...
> purtroppo quando uan persona è presuntuosa spesso è anche egoista e qusti ne sono i risultati...non valorizzare nulla di quello che si ha e cercare sempre qualcosa in  più...ora però vorrebbe tornare indietro...si è accorta che è aveva considerato solo una piccola porzione del pacchetto che ero io e che insieme alla parte che a lei non piaceva di me ha perso altre cosa che un tempo ai suoi occhi mi rendevano speciale...io dico SUPERFICIALITà...


Ma guarda che in consistente parte dei tradimenti la cosa più gettonata e' proprio questo gran bisogno di commuoversi nel sentirsi speciali ed essere oggetto del magico ed esclusivo privilegio di essersi trovati a riconoscere questa unicità.  Vibrare di commozione per la propria reciproca specialità miracolosamente scovata ci fa gli insigniti degli dei. Però si sa, o così si dice, che gli dei sono invidiosi, e dopo un po' la loro invidia colpisce applicando il contrappasso che ci si commuoverà sempre di meno e il sospetto di non essere per sempre insigniti si farà strada negli effetti speciali...


----------



## Camomilla (3 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma dei Eagle...
> Lei dentro sè stessa SA benissimo di aver sbagliato...
> ...



Io,io io sono una che ha ammesso di aver sbagliato davanti al marito!!!Glielo dico anche spesso ultimamente: "Amore ho sbagliato!!!...SI' A SCEGLIERTI!!!" :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## devastata (4 Agosto 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Io,io io sono una che ha ammesso di aver sbagliato davanti al marito!!!Glielo dico anche spesso ultimamente: "Amore ho sbagliato!!!...SI' A SCEGLIERTI!!!" :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


:carneval:
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## eagle (4 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma dei Eagle...Lei dentro sè stessa SA benissimo di aver sbagliato...Ma forse conosciamo una moglie che ammetta di aver sbagliato davanti a suo marito?Ma che moglie sarebbe?Forse che Eva difronte a Dio ammette di aver sbagliato?NO.Il serpente mi ha ingannata!Leggi la storia di Mafalda...Eagle...dai su...Per noi mariti è importante vincere la guerra no?E lasciare la coppa a lei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si', da oggi chiamero' mia moglie signora Pirro


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Si', da oggi chiamero' mia moglie signora Pirro


La moglie dice al marito:
Amore...si hai ragione...amore si hai ragione...ma comunque sento che sbagli...:serpe:


----------

